# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Սովաբուժություն

## Artgeo

Ճիշտն ասած վաղուց էի ուզում բացել այս թեման, բայց չգիտես ինչու մինչև հիմա չեմ բացել։ 
Ինչպես և շատ ու շատ երևույթների, սովի մասին բժշկությունը նույնպես միանշանակ չի խոսում։ Հայտնի ու անվանի բժիշկների մի հոծ զանգված դեմ է արտահայտվում սովին, մյուս մասը հակադրվելով առաջիններին գտնում է, որ սովը լավագույն միջոց է բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Կա նաև մի երրորդ մաս, որոնք լռում են։ Այսինքն բժշկությունը իր սովորական վիճակում է:
Սակայն ես կարող եմ ասել իմ ու բազմաթիվ այլ մարդկանց կողմից փորձված ու ապացուցված տեսանկյունը: Հիմնվելով իրական փաստերի ու փորձի վրա: Ընդամենը մի քանի տարի առաջ ես գիժ կհամարեի բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կխոստանային ինձ ավելի ուժեղ առողջություն սով պահելու դեպքում, մինչև... Ամեն ինչի մասին հերթով: Մորաքույրս լուրջ խնդիրներ ուներ ոտքերի հետ կապված: Նրա մոտ աղեր էին հայտնաբերել և ըստ բժշկի միայն վիրահատությունը կօգներ նրան հաշմանդամի կարգավիճակում չհայտնվել: Բժշկի ներկայացված ապագան իրոք դաժան էր, սակայն, ցավոք վիրահատության գումար չկար... Ցավոք այն ժամանակվա համար, թե չէ հետո... Բայց ամեն ինչի մասին հերթով: Կյանքը շարունակվում էր և օրերից մի օր, երբ մորաքույրս դասավորում էր երկար տարիներ ձեռք չտված գրքերը, հայտնաբերեց մի գիրք, որի վերնագիրն էր *«Սովի հրաշքը»*, իսկ հեղինակը՝ *Պոլ Բրեգ:* Կարդալով այդ գիրքը նա որոշեց սով պահել... Սկսելով շաբաթական մեկ օրից նա հասավ 5-7 օրի: Այսօր նրան կարող են նախանձել երիտասարդ աղջիկները, իսկ բժիշկը միայն զարմանքի խոսքեր էր ասում: 
Իմ սով պահելը հիմնականում պրինցիպի հարց է եղել: Մորաքույրս ասաց չես կարող, ես ասացի կարող եմ ու ապացուցելու համար պահել եմ, դա տևել է մոտ երկու ամիս: Սկզբում շաբաթական 1 օր, հետո 2, իսկ վերջում արդեն 4-5: Չեմ հիշում 10 թե 11-րդ դասարանում էի: Շարունակում էի հաճախել դպրոց, պարի, ԿՎՆի փորձերի, կարճ ասած ապրում էի սովորական կյանքով: Նիհարեցի 10 կգ մեկ ամսում, աչքերիս փայլը շլացնում էր բոլորին, հիշողությունս գերազանց էր, իսկ էներգիաս՝ անսպառ:

Պոլ Բրեգի նշանաբաններն են.
«Մի դարձեք ստամքսի ստրուկ։ Մարմինը հիմար է։»
«Կերեք ապրելու համար, այլ ոչ ապրեք ուտելու համար»։

----------

Manya (18.06.2009)

----------


## Արսեն

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր այս թեման, կարդացի քո գրածները: 
Մի բան անցավ մտքովս: ես ծխող եմ, ու շատ եմ փորձել թարգեմ, բայց միշտ սկսել եմ էլի: սովին էլ դժվար եմ դիմանում: հիմա ուզում եմ երկուսն էլ փորցեմ  զսպեմ: կստացվի թե չէ՞: ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր ու ինչ կփոխվի՞: :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Հենց սկզբից զգուշացնեմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի միանգամից ինքնուրույն սով պահել։ Դա որքան էլ անմեղ, այնքան վտանգավոր կարող է լինել։ Պետք է պարտադիր խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ, հնարավոր բարդացումներից խուսափելու համար։ Սակայն պետք է համոզված լինեք, որ իրական վտանգ կա և դա բժշկի սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը չէ։ 
Սովի ժամանակ խստիվ արգելվում է ծխել։
Սովին պետք է լուրջ պատրաստվել, իսկ հետո էլ սովն ավարտելուն։ Այս երկու ժամանակահտվածին շատ մեծ ուշադրություն պետք է դարձվի, նույնիսկ ավելի շատ քան սովի ընթացքում։
Չի կարելի միանգամից երկար սով պահել։ Շատ հնարավոր է մահացու վիճակի հասնել, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ հաց չեք ուտում, այլ որ ձեր օրգանիզմը չափից շատ թույներից է ազատվում և այն կարող է չդիմանալ դրան։ 
Սովից հետո որոշակի զզվանք է առաջանում ծխախոտի նկատմամբ։ Մի քանի անգամ սով պահելուց հետո դուք ավելի լավ եք զգում համն ու հոտը։ Ավելի քիչ աղ ու շաքար եք օգտագործում։ Իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց, ընդհանրապես աղից կհրաժարվեք, քանի որ այն ձեր մոտ միայն զզվանքի զգացում կառաջացնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե իմ դասախոսներից մեկն այս թեման կարդար, հավանաբար կասեր «բաժակ նայողներ, ֆոկուսնիկներ» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտություններ, բայց ես այդքան ծայրահեղական չեմ լինի, այլ միայն իմ համեստ մասնագիտական տեսանկյունը կհայտնեմ:

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ բժշկությունը մաթեմատիկա չէ: Բժշկության մեջ միայն մեկ բացարձակ բան կա: Դա մահն է:
Ես հիմա չեմ պատրաստվում ասել սովը սխալ է, դրանից մեռնում են և այլն: Չէ՛:
Հաստատ իմացեք, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի կոնկրետ միջոց չկա, որը բոլոր հիվանդությունները բուժում է (ո՛չ դեղերը, ո՛չ բուսաբուժությունը, ո՛չ մեղվաբուժությունը, ո՛չ զանազան վիրահատությունները, ո՛չ սովը, ո՛չ այսպես կոչված կղանքաբուժությունը կամ միզաբուժությունը և նմանատիպ այլ կասկածելի միջոցներ):

Արթու՛ր, դու կարող ես հազարավոր օրինակներ բերել, իսկ ես կբերեմ ամենազորեղ օրինակը, որի դեմ դու ոչինչ չես կարող ասել: Հիսուսը 40 օր անապատում ոչինչ չկերավ և ոչինչ չխմեց, որից հետո Նա հաղթահարեց Սատանայի առաջարկած փորձությունները: Հարց. Հիսուսն առողջակա՞ն խնդիրներ ուներ: Պատասխան. ո՛չ, նա ի սկզբանե կատարյալ էր: Հարց. ժամանակակից մարդը կարո՞ղ է 40 օր սոված մնալ: Հիմա դու կասես, թե ես կպատասխանեմ «ո՛չ»: Երևի դու էլ կցանկանաս նույն պատասխանը տալ, որովհետև 40 օրը չափից դուրս շատ է: Իսկ ես կասեմ. «Չի բացառվում»: Ես իմ կարճատև պրակտիկայի ընթացքում այնպիսի անհավանական դեպքեր եմ տեսել, որ 40 օր սոված մնալն ինձ չի զարմացնում:
Անցանք առաջ: Ժամանակակից բժիշկներն այսպես թե այնպես խորհուրդ են տալիս շաբաթը մեկ անգամ բեռնաթափման օր կատարել, բայց դա ոչ թե ամբողջ օրը ոչինչ չուտելն է, այլ միայն միրգ ուտելը:

Լավ, մի քիչ ինչ-որ շեղվում եմ: Անցնենք բուն թեմային: Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ սով  պահելը ցանկացած մարդու չի կարող օգուտ տալ: Հենց իմ օրինակով կարող եմ ասել: Քանի որ ես ստամոքսի խանգարումներ ունեմ, ինձ անհրաժեշտ է, որ այն դատարկ չմնա: Ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք է տոննաներով ուտեմ: Ես ուտում եմ հաճախ, բայց քիչ-քիչ, որը երևի շատերի օրվա ռացիոնից էլ քիչ է ստացվում: Եթե ես սով պահեմ, երկու բան է հնարավոր: Ստամոքսահյութը կարտադրվի-կարտադրվի, հետո կհասկանա, որ սնունդ չկա, «կսսկվի», էլ չի արտադրվի, ստամոքսիս վնասված պատը կսկսի վերականգնվել, և ես այլևս ստամոքսի խնդիրներ չեմ ունենա: Բայց երկրորդ բանն էլ է հնարավոր. մինչ «սսկվելը», քանի որ ստամոքսիս մեջ սնունդ չի լինի, ստամոքսահյութի ագրեսիվ նյութերը (աղաթթուն և պեպսինը) ստիպված կազդեն ստամոքսի պատի վրա, կքայքայեն այն, թափածակում, պերիտոնիտ… ու դե արի: Եթե հասցնեն, կփրկեն կամ չեն փրկի, չհասցնեն, չեն փրկի:
Ու այսպես շատ այլ դեպքեր կարող են լինել: Հավատացնում եմ, որ սով պահելը շատ մեծ ռիսկ է, դրանից առաջ դու պետք է ամենայն մանրմասնությամբ տեղյակ լինես, թե քո որ օրգան-համակարգն ինչ վիճակում է:

Անցանք առաջ: Մենք կա՛մ չգիտենք, կա՛մ էլ հաճախ մոռանում ենք, որ մեր օրգանիզմը մեզնից լավ գիտի, թե մեզ ինչ է պետք: Օրինակ, երբ գրիպով հիվանդ ենք լինում, ախորժակ չկա, ուտել չենք ուզում, իսկ մեր մամաները տոննաներով ուտելիք են դնում մեր առջև: Հավատացե՛ք, որ այդ ժամանակ մեզ բնավ ուտել պետք չէ. օրգանիզմն ուրիշ բանի վրա է կենտրոնացել, մարսողությունն է պակաս մնում: Բայց հեղուկներ պետք է, ինչին էլ մենք ձգտում ենք:
Նմանապես շոգ ժամանակ ձգտում ենք քիչ շարժվել, ամբողջ օրը պառկած ենք (ես նկատի ունեմ հուլիս-օգոստոսին երևանյան զզվելի շոգերը): Ինչքան շատ շարժվենք, այնքան շատ ջերմություն կանջատվի, և օրգանիզմը կգերտաքանա:

Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում այսքանով ասել: Պետք չէ արհեստականորեն վազել սովի հետևից, հրապուրվել դրանով՝ ինչ-որ արդյունքներ տեսնելով: Նույնիսկ եթե 100%-անոց առողջացման տվյալներ բերեք, էլի վտանգ կա, որ տվյալ մարդու համար սովը հակացուցված է, և դու չես կարող ասել, թե ինչ կլինի: Լա՛վ հասկացեք, որ մեր օրգանիզմը (եթե այն երիտասարդ է) շատ լավ հասկանում է, թե մեզ ինչ է պետք: Մեր օրգանիզմը մեր փոխարեն որոշում է, թե երբ պետք է սով պահել, երբ պետք է ուտել: Լսե՛ք օրգանիզմին, սնվե՛ք նրա պահանջներին համապատասխան (դա չի նշանակում ինչ պատահի, որտեղ պատահի), և ձեր օրգանիզմում չեն առաջանա այն թույները, որոնցից պետք է ազատվել սովի միջոցով: Ու ընդհանրապես, ճիշտ ապրեք
Առայժմ այսքանը 

Հ.Գ. Ա՛րթ, որ դու բերում էիր քո օրինակը աչքերիդ փայլի, աշխուժանալու և այլնի մասին: Ես էլ կարող եմ նման օրինակ բերել մեղրի հետ կապված: Իմ պապիկը, որը տառապում էր խրոնիկական երիկամային անբավարարությամբ, մեղր ուտելով և բուսակերությամբ իր կյանքը երկարաձգեց: Կուրսեցիս, որը շատ հաճախ էր գրիպով հիվանդանում, սկսեց ամեն օր մի գդալ մեղր ուտել: Ես էլ, որ դասերի ժամանակ անընդհատ քնում էի, չէի կարողանում սովորել, ամեն օր արթնանում էի ստամոքսի անտանելի ցավով, սկսեցի առավոտները հաց, կարագ, մեղր ուտել: Գիտե՞ս ինչ եղավ: Ես ամբողջ օրը շատ առույգ էի լինում, դասերս նորմալ սովորում էի, տրամադրությունս բարձր էր, ստամոքսիս բոլոր խնդիրները վերացել էին: Ցավոք, չգիտեմ ինչու, վերջ տվեցի այդ սովորությանս, և կամաց-կամաց նույն խնդիրներն առաջ եկան: Մի օրինակ էլ ու վերջ. տասներորդ դասարանում ես չորս առարկա էի պարապում, դպրոցիս դասերը սովորում էի, քնում էի գիշերը ժամը 3-4-ին, արթնանում էի 8-9-ին, բայց միշտ առույգ էի լինում, որովհետև ամեն առավոտ մեղրաջուր էի խմում: Ինչու՞ գնալ այդպիսի մեծ ռիսկի, ինչպիսին սովն է, եթե այդ բոլոր հարցերը կարելի է մեղրով լուծել, որի միակ վտանգն ալերգիան է, իսկ դրանից փրկությունը շատ հեշտ է:

----------

Որմիզդուխտ (18.06.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Ինքս ինձ խոսատցել էի չպատասխանել մարդկանց, ով երբեք չի պահել սով ու ընդհանրապես չգիտի դրա մասին, բայց դե... ինչևիցե...



> Եթե իմ դասախոսներից մեկն այս թեման կարդար, հավանաբար կասեր «բաժակ նայողներ, ֆոկուսնիկներ» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտություններ, բայց ես այդքան ծայրահեղական չեմ լինի, այլ միայն իմ համեստ մասնագիտական տեսանկյունը կհայտնեմ:





> Հայտնի ու անվանի բժիշկների մի հոծ զանգված դեմ է արտահայտվում սովին, մյուս մասը հակադրվելով առաջիններին գտնում է, որ սովը լավագույն միջոց է բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Կա նաև մի երրորդ մաս, որոնք լռում են։ Այսինքն բժշկությունը իր սովորական վիճակում է:





> Հիմա դու կասես, թե ես կպատասխանեմ «ո՛չ»:


Ոչ, ես կարծում եմ, որ կարող է, սակայն ոչ միանգամից: Այսինքն նա մինչ այդ պիտի մի քանի անգամ ավելի կարճ ժամանակահատվածոց սով պահի, քանի որ օրգանիզմում հավաքված այդքան կեղտի դուրս գալուն, ոչ բոլորը կդիմանան: Սակայն ոչ առանց ջրի: Պոլ Բրեգը խորհուրդ է տալիս հնարավորինս շատ թորած ջուր խմել սովի ժամանակ:



> Ժամանակակից բժիշկներն այսպես թե այնպես խորհուրդ են տալիս շաբաթը մեկ անգամ բեռնաթափման օր կատարել, բայց դա ոչ թե ամբողջ օրը ոչինչ չուտելն է, այլ միայն միրգ ուտելը:


Ժամանակակից բժիշկները հետըզհետե վերադառնում են բնությանը: Դա ողջունելի է, սակայն նույնիսկ եթե հյութ եք խմում, դա արդեն սով չէ: Սովի ժամանակ ոչինչ, կրկնում եմ ոչինչ չպիտի հայտնվի ձեր բերանում, բացի թորած ջրից:



> Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ սով  պահելը ցանկացած մարդու չի կարող օգուտ տալ:


Անշուշտ: Սխալ կազմակերպված սովը ոչ ոքին օգուտ չի տա, նույնիսկ կարող է վնասել: Հենց դրա պատճառով խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, առանց լուրջ պատրաստման սով պահել:




> Ստամոքսահյութը կարտադրվի-կարտադրվի, հետո կհասկանա, որ սնունդ չկա, «կսսկվի», էլ չի արտադրվի, ստամոքսիս վնասված պատը կսկսի վերականգնվել, և ես այլևս ստամոքսի խնդիրներ չեմ ունենա:


Վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ կարճատև սովով սկսելով հենց այդպես էլ կլինի: Սկսի շաբաթը մեկ օրով 24-36 ժամով սով պահել, հետըզհետե ավելացնելով:



> սով պահելը շատ մեծ ռիսկ է, դրանից առաջ դու պետք է ամենայն մանրմասնությամբ տեղյակ լինես, թե քո որ օրգան-համակարգն ինչ վիճակում է:


Հարյոր տոկոս: Պետք է պահպանել բոլոր կանոնները, օրինակ ծխելու մասին ընդհանրապես պետք է մոռանալ:



> Լա՛վ հասկացեք, որ մեր օրգանիզմը (եթե այն երիտասարդ է) շատ լավ հասկանում է, թե մեզ ինչ է պետք: Մեր օրգանիզմը մեր փոխարեն որոշում է, թե երբ պետք է սով պահել, երբ պետք է ուտել: Լսե՛ք օրգանիզմին, սնվե՛ք նրա պահանջներին համապատասխան (դա չի նշանակում ինչ պատահի, որտեղ պատահի), և ձեր օրգանիզմում չեն առաջանա այն թույները, որոնցից պետք է ազատվել սովի միջոցով: Ու ընդհանրապես, ճիշտ ապրեք


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ունեմ բայցեր: Մարդ բթացրել է իր օրգանիզմին, իսկ ուղեղը ընդհանրապես անջատել: Մեր մենթալիտետը այնպիսին է, որ մենք ուտում ենք շատ ավելի շատ քան մեզ անհրաժեշտ է: Ծնունդ, կնունք, նոր տարի... Ցանկացած քեֆ մեզ մոտ անցնում է յուղոտ ուտելիքի առկայությամբ: Բացի դրանից, թույնը օրգանիզմում հայտնվում է ոչ միայն սննդի միջոցով: Դու ինքդ էլ գիտես թե որքան աղտոտված է երևանյան օդը: Սրան գումարվում ա տաքացուցիչների թթվածանասակավ օդը, լույսի ու արևի պակասը և այլ այս տեսակ բաներ: Սովը օգնում է արթնացնել օրգանիզմը: Հանգիստ տալ օրգանիզմին, որ նա կարողանա մեզ հուշել երբ ու ինչ է ուզում: Համոզված եղիր, որ սովից հետո օրգանիզմը ինքն է հրաժարվում շատ ու շատ սննդամթերքնեից: Օրինակ աղից, շաքարից, մսից, կաթից, կոկաից, պեպսիից և այլն... Նա չի ընդունում ծխախոտն ու ոգելից խմիչքները: Մարդու մոտ դրանց նկատմամբ պարզապես զզվանք է առաջանում:



> Ես էլ կարող եմ նման օրինակ բերել մեղրի հետ կապված:


Ինչի՞ս է պետք սառնարան, եթե ես չեմ ծխում…  :Think:  
Մեղրը չունի այն բոլոր դրական հետևանքները, որոնք ունի սովը: Ի դեպ մեղր ասեցիր, հիշեցի: Բրեգը առաջարկում է սկզբնական սովերի ժամանակ, ջրի բաժակի մեջ մի քիչ մեղր կամ լիմոնահյութ ավելացնել: Նա նաև խորհուրդ է տալիս անհապաղ դադարեցնել սովը, եթե ձեզ վատ եք զգում: Բայց այստեղ նաև ասում է, որ վատ հաստատ կզգաք, քանի որ սուրճին ու այլ արհեստական գրգռիչներին սովոր օրգանիզմը հեշտ չի հրաժարվի իր «նարկոտիկից»: Բայց հիշեք ՄԱՐՄԻՆԸ ՀԻՄԱՐ Է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե իմ դասախոսներից մեկն այս թեման կարդար, հավանաբար կասեր «բաժակ նայողներ, ֆոկուսնիկներ» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտություններ…


 Բյուր, տենց մասնագետների դարն արդեն անցել է, նման պրիմիտիվ վերաբերմունքն ընդամենը սովետի մնացորդ է ու քիչ–քիչ կվերանա։ :Wink:  




> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ բժշկությունը մաթեմատիկա չէ: Բժշկության մեջ միայն մեկ բացարձակ բան կա: Դա մահն է:


 Չէ, բանից պարզվում է, որ մահն էլ է հարաբերական  :Tongue:  



> Ես հիմա չեմ պատրաստվում ասել սովը սխալ է, դրանից մեռնում են և այլն: Չէ՛:
> Հաստատ իմացեք, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի կոնկրետ միջոց չկա, որը բոլոր հիվանդությունները բուժում է (ո՛չ դեղերը, ո՛չ բուսաբուժությունը, ո՛չ մեղվաբուժությունը, ո՛չ զանազան վիրահատությունները, ո՛չ սովը, ո՛չ այսպես կոչված կղանքաբուժությունը կամ միզաբուժությունը և նմանատիպ այլ կասկածելի միջոցներ):


Համաձայն եմ, որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում խորհուրդ չի տրվում։ Օրինակ, որքան գիտեմ ստամոքսի խոցի դեպքում հակացուցված է, ու որոշ հիվանդությունների վրա էլ ուղղակի ազդեցություն չի ունենում։ Բայց սովաբուժությունը շատ արդյունավետ կերպով կիրառվում է հիվանդությունների շատ լայն սպեկտրի վրա։




> Արթու՛ր, դու կարող ես հազարավոր օրինակներ բերել, իսկ ես կբերեմ ամենազորեղ օրինակը, որի դեմ դու ոչինչ չես կարող ասել: Հիսուսը 40 օր անապատում ոչինչ չկերավ և ոչինչ չխմեց, որից հետո Նա հաղթահարեց Սատանայի առաջարկած փորձությունները: Հարց. Հիսուսն առողջակա՞ն խնդիրներ ուներ: Պատասխան. ո՛չ, նա ի սկզբանե կատարյալ էր: Հարց. ժամանակակից մարդը կարո՞ղ է 40 օր սոված մնալ: Հիմա դու կասես, թե ես կպատասխանեմ «ո՛չ»: Երևի դու էլ կցանկանաս նույն պատասխանը տալ, որովհետև 40 օրը չափից դուրս շատ է: Իսկ ես կասեմ. «Չի բացառվում»: Ես իմ կարճատև պրակտիկայի ընթացքում այնպիսի անհավանական դեպքեր եմ տեսել, որ 40 օր սոված մնալն ինձ չի զարմացնում:


40 օրվա սովը անհավանական անոմալ դեպք չէ, շատերն են ի վիճակի 40 օր սոված մնալ։ Սովաբուժության մեջ դա նորմալ երևույթ է համարվում։ Իհարկե, կատակ բան չէ ու պետք է նախնորոք լուրջ պատրասվել։




> Հավատացնում եմ, որ սով պահելը շատ մեծ ռիսկ է, դրանից առաջ դու պետք է ամենայն մանրմասնությամբ տեղյակ լինես, թե քո որ օրգան-համակարգն ինչ վիճակում է:


Համաձայն եմ, կարևոր բան ես ասում, բայց նույն խորհուրդը վերաբերում է նաև ցանկացած այլ դեղամիջոցի։ Ու այս առումով սովաբուժությունը բուժական մյուս մեթոդներից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում։



> Անցանք առաջ: Մենք կա՛մ չգիտենք, կա՛մ էլ հաճախ մոռանում ենք, որ մեր օրգանիզմը մեզնից լավ գիտի, թե մեզ ինչ է պետք: Օրինակ, երբ գրիպով հիվանդ ենք լինում, ախորժակ չկա, ուտել չենք ուզում, իսկ մեր մամաները տոննաներով ուտելիք են դնում մեր առջև: Հավատացե՛ք, որ այդ ժամանակ մեզ բնավ ուտել պետք չէ. օրգանիզմն ուրիշ բանի վրա է կենտրոնացել, մարսողությունն է պակաս մնում: Բայց հեղուկներ պետք է, ինչին էլ մենք ձգտում ենք:


 Է՜հ, ափսոս, որ սրան ոչ ոք բանի տեղ չի դնում  :Sad:  




> ՄԱՐՄԻՆԸ ՀԻՄԱՐ Է:


Artgeo, մարմինը ի սկզբանե հիմար չէ, մարմնի տերը՝ մարդն է հիմար, որ իր սխալ ապրելակերպով խաթարում է մարմնի բնական մեխանիզմները ու արդյունքում մարմինը հիմարանում է։

Սովաբուժությունը հազարամյակներ շարունակ լայնորեն կիրառվել է ու հիմա էլ կիրառվում է։ Սակայն սովետական բժշկությունն այն չէր ընդունում, դրա համար էլ հիմա մեզ մոտ այնքան էլ հայտնի չէ։
Ի դեպ, Արթուրի նշած հեղինակը՝ Պոլ Բրեգը սովաբուժության հայտնի մասնագետներից է։ Կարծեմ նրա «Սովի հրաշքը» գրքի ռուսերեն էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը մոտս կա ու սովաբուժությամբ հետաքրքրվողներին կարող եմ տալ։

----------

Որմիզդուխտ (18.06.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Սովը չարիք ա:
Մարդիկ ավելի շատ սովից են մեռնում, քան թե շատակերությունից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սովը չարիք ա:
> Մարդիկ ավելի շատ սովից են մեռնում, քան թե շատակերությունից:


 :Shok:  Ճիշտ հակառակը, կարող ես համոզված լինել. մարդիկ ավելի շատ շատակերությունից են մեռնում, քան սովից, ուղղակի սովից մեռնելու դեպքում պատճառն ակնհայտ է լինում, քանի որ միանգամից է լինում, իսկ շատակերության դեպքում հարցն ավելի բարդ է, քանի որ շատակերության պատճառով միանգամից չեն մեռնում, որ իմանան, որ պատճառը շատակերությունն է։ Դա աստիճանաբար է լինում, հաճախ տարիների ընթացքում օրգանիզմն աստիճանաբար թունավորվում ու աղտոտվում է, և երբ մարդը մահանում է նախկինում (ինչու՞ չէ, նաև ներկայում) իր բոլոր ոչ բարով կերած բաների պատճառով, բնականաբար, չի իմանում, թե ինչից եղավ։ Ընդհանրապես մարդիկ հակված են ամեն ինչի համար անմիջական պատճառ փնտրել, անպայման պատճառը պիտի քթի տակ լինի, որ տեսնեն, թե չէ կբացառեն։  :Sad:  

Սովը չարիք է այն դեպքում, երբ մարդու կամքին հակառակ է լինում։ Դրա դեմ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ասել։ Եթե ուզում ես ուտել, եթե չուտելու պատճառ չես տեսնում, որ գիտակցես ու գոնե այդ գիտակցումից ավելի թեթև տանես սովը, ապա դա իրոք մեծ չարիք է ու հաստատ վնասակար։

----------


## Արշակ

> Սովը չարիք ա:
> Մարդիկ ավելի շատ սովից են մեռնում, քան թե շատակերությունից:


N.I.G.G.A., քո ասածն ուրիշ սով է ու կապ չունի բուժական սովի հետ։ Ի դեպ, եթե խորանանք, ապա կպարզվի, որ սովից մահանալու դեպքերի մեծ մասում մեռնում են ոչ թե հենց սովից, այլ թերսնումից կամ երբ որ երկար ժամանակ սոված մնալուց հետո ձեռքն ընկած առաջին բանը որ հնարավոր է ծամել, լցնում են ստամոքսները, որը շատ վատ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ։
Ես ճարահատյալ սոված էլ եմ մնացել (էն մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին), բուժական սով էլ եմ կիրառել, ու դրանք իրար հետ համեմատելու բաներ չեն։ Հենց մենակ էն փաստի գիտակցումը, որ սոված ես, որովհետև ուտելու բան չկա, արդեն սարսափելի ծանր է մարդու համար։ 
Իսկ բուժական սովի դեպքում սովը գիտակցված է լինում, վերահսկողության տակ, նախորոք պլանավորած։ Ու ինչպես Artgeo-ն արդեն նշեց, հատկապես շատ կարևոր է, թե ինչպես ես  սկսում ու ավարտում սովը։

----------


## Artgeo

*N.I.G.G.A.*
Մտածում եմ, ոնց ասեմ, որ հասկանաս գրածդ ինչ ա նշանակում իմ համար... Հմ... Նայի, դա նույննա ոնց որ ես հիմա ասեմ «Ֆուտբոլը չարիքա:
Մարդիկ ավելի շատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց են մեռնում, քան թե չխաղալաուց:»
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, էս ինչքան բան եք գրել: Ալարում եմ բոլորիդ գրածները հատ-հատ մեջբերել ու պատասխանել, ուստի ընդհանուր բան գրեմ:

40-օրյա սովը ես նկատի ունեի միանգամից՝ առանց նախապես պատրաստվելու, ինչպես և պերիտոնիտը չի պատրաստվում, միանգամից է առաջ գալիս, սպառնում է կյանքին, բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդ կա մի ամիս ապրել է տարածուն պերիտոնիտով:
Ես Արշակի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ սովը հակացուցված է ստամոքսի խոցի ժամանակ: Բացատրեմ: Ասենք, իմ խոցն արդեն հասել է ստամոքսի մկանային շերտին: Կարճ սովը չի փրկի. նույնիսկ 12-ժամյա դատարկ ստամոքսը լիովին բավական է աղաթթվի համար, որ առաջացնի խոցի թափածակում: Իսկ թափածակումը միանգամից է լինում: Վատ ես զգում, դադարեցրու: Բայց այս դեպքում վատ զգալն արդեն չափից դուրս ուշ է. շտապ վիրահատություն կամ մնաս բարով այս աշխարհին: Սովը հակացուցված է նաև հյուծված, կախեկտիկ օրգանիզմների համար, որովհետև սովի ժամանակ մարդն իր պահեստային հնարավորություններն է օգտագործում, իսկ հյուծված մարդը պարզապես պահեստային հնարավորություններ չունի: Իհարկե, նրանց պետք էլ չէ բարձր կալորիականությամբ հեղուկ տալ: Սկսում են հեղուկներից, արգանակներից, զանազան հյութերից, հետո՝ հեշտամարս սնունդ, և դրանից հետո միայն կարելի է անցնել նորմալ սննդակարգի:



> Չէ, բանից պարզվում է, որ մահն էլ է հարաբերական


Խոսքս մարմնի մահվան մասին է:

Հետո, եթե սովից հետո սկսելու ես նորից քո անկապ կյանքով ապրել, դրա իմաստը ո՞րն է: Իմ լավ դասախոսներից մեկը դեղեր նշանակելուց առաջ դիետա է նշանակում, ասում, որ եթե դիետան չպահես, դեղերն անիմաստ են: Նույնն էլ այս դեպքում: Եթե նորմալ չես ապրում, դեղերն անիմաստ են: Գիտե՞ք, թե ամեն շաբաթ օր ձեր կերած էդ ֆրիի մեջ ինչքան թունավոր նյութեր կան:

Իսկ մեղրը, հավատացնում եմ, իրոք կարող է հրաշքներ գործել: Ի դեպ, եթե սով պահելու ժամանակ ջրի մեջ մեղր ես լցնում, դա արդեն սով չէ. մեղրի կալորիականությունը բավական բարձր է:

Ուղղակի իմ խորհուրդը բոլորին. ճիշտ ապրեք, և ո՛չ սովի կարիք կունենաք, ո՛չ բժշկի, ո՛չ էլ նմանատիպ չգիտեմ ինչերի: Ապացուցված է, որ մարդու առողջության 50%-ը կախված է ապրելակերպից, 20%-ը` ժառանգականությունից, 20%-ը` միջավայրի գործոններից (կլիմա, օդի աղտոտվածություն, ռադիացիա և այլն) և միայն 10%-ն է, որ բժիշկների ձեռքերում է:

----------


## Censor

Երեխեք ջան, սով բան չեմ իմանում, բայց սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ ես 1.5 ամիս շարունակ սենց ռացիոն ունեի - օրը 4 խնձոր: Ու ջուր - ինչքան ուզես:
Դա լրիվ ինքնագլուխ:
Ոչ մի թուլություն կամ էտ տիպի բան մոտս ընդհանրապես չառաջացավ, ընդհակառակը, շատ թեթև էի ինձ զգում: 
Արդյունքը.
   .նիհարեցի 9 կիլո: 53ից դառա 44: Ելնելով 167 բոյիցս ու ոչ նեղոսկր կազմվածքիցս - մենակ ոսկորներս էին մնացել))  Բայց դե ինձ թվում էր եքքա стройный-ացել եմ:
+
  . մի վագոն բարդություններ, որոնց շտկումը տևեց մոտ մի տարի: Հատկապես դժվարությամբ բուժմանը ենթարկվում էր ուղեղս (կես տարիա ինչ դզվելա լօօօլ  :Jpit:  )

Նենց որ արեք հետևություններ, լսեք Բյուրին, մի լսեք Արտին !!!

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեխեք ջան, սով բան չեմ իմանում, բայց սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ ես 1.5 ամիս շարունակ սենց ռացիոն ունեի - օրը 4 խնձոր: Ու ջուր - ինչքան ուզես:
> 
> Նենց որ արեք հետևություններ, լսեք Բյուրին, մի լսեք Արտին !!!


Censor ջան, դու երևի ուշադիր չես կարդացել Արթուրի գրածը.



> Հենց սկզբից զգուշացնեմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի միանգամից ինքնուրույն սով պահել։ Դա որքան էլ անմեղ, այնքան վտանգավոր կարող է լինել։ Պետք է պարտադիր խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ, հնարավոր բարդացումներից խուսափելու համար։ Սակայն պետք է համոզված լինեք, որ իրական վտանգ կա և դա բժշկի սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը չէ։


Այնպես որ հետևություններ, ամեն դեպքում, պետք է անել, բայց ոչ քո ասած հետևությունը, էլի։  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Երեխեք ջան, սով բան չեմ իմանում, բայց սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ ես 1.5 ամիս շարունակ սենց ռացիոն ունեի - օրը 4 խնձոր: Ու ջուր - ինչքան ուզես:


Դա սով չէ, այլ ընդամենը դիետա: Սովի ժամանակ նույնիսկ հյութ չի կարելի խմել: Միայն թորած ջուր:

----------


## Root

> Ես նույնպես: Բայց Պոլը միշտ ասում էր, որ մարմինը հիմար է:  Չնայած, կարելի է ասել, որ սովի միջոցով մաքրված օրգանիզմը «խելացիանում» է:
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=4049


 Ի դեպ ինձ միշտ խորապես հուզել է Փոլի մահը: Գիտես ինչից է մահացել ?

96 տարեկան հասակում Լ.Ա.-ում սերֆինգի ժամանակ այդ մարդուն իր տակն է թողել 20 մետրանոց հսկայական ալիքը:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Բրեգի "Սովի հրաշքը" գիրքը կարդացել եմ, ոգևորվել եմ ու շուրջ  1 ամիս  իր գրած մեթոդները կիրառել եմ…1-ին օրը, ինչպես և ինքն է գրում, ամենադժվարն է...3-րդ օրվանից հետո աննկարագրելի  թեթևություն եմ զգացել..բայց դրանից ավել էլ չեմ գնացել, որովհետև, ըստ նրա, պետք էր անցնել արդեն հանգիստ ռեժիմի, որքանով որ հիշում եմ...
Բայց լավ բան է, եթե կամքի ուժը հերիքում է  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ մոտ մի տարի առաջ Artgeo-ի խորհրդով սով պահել, բայց միայն 2 օր, որից հետո մի օր էլ միայն միրգ կերա, հետո՝ բանջարեղեն։ Մինչ այդ համարյա իսպառ չքացած ախորժակս վերականգնվեց։  :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժողովուրդ իսկ դրա կայֆը ո՞րնա  :Shok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ դրա կայֆը ո՞րնա


Կայֆը հետո է լինում, երբ օրգանիզմդ մաքրվում է ու, ինչպես Artgeo-ն ասաց, «խելոքանում»։ Այդ եղանակով և՛ ավելորդ քաշից կարելի է ազատվել, և՛ շատ նիհար լինելու դեպքում, այսպես ասած, լցվել, և։ ազատվել տարբեր հիվանդություններից, մի խոսքով՝ կարգավորվում են սխալ ապրելակերպի հետևանքով օրգանիզմի՝ մինչ այդ խաթարված գործառույթները։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ եմ էսքան փիլիսոփայում, ավելի լավ է գիրքը ձեռք բերես ու ինքդ կարդաս, եթե հետաքրքրում է։  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կայֆը հետո է լինում, երբ օրգանիզմդ մաքրվում է ու, ինչպես Artgeo-ն ասաց, «խելոքանում»։ Այդ եղանակով և՛ ավելորդ քաշից կարելի է ազատվել, և՛ շատ նիհար լինելու դեպքում, այսպես ասած, լցվել, և։ ազատվել տարբեր հիվանդություններից, մի խոսքով՝ կարգավորվում են սխալ ապրելակերպի հետևանքով օրգանիզմի՝ մինչ այդ խաթարված գործառույթները։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ եմ էսքան փիլիսոփայում, ավելի լավ է գիրքը ձեռք բերես ու ինքդ կարդաս, եթե հետաքրքրում է։


Ուղակի չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ սոված, ասենք, աշխատանքի վայրում կամ մարզադահլիճում. ինձ թվում է, որ եթե ես մի օր հաց չուտեմ հաշմանդամ կդառնամ: Լսել եմ, որ սովաբուժությամբ նույնիսկ քաղցկեղ են բուժում, բայց եթե առանձնապես հիվանդ չես արժի՞ արդյոք դրանով զբաղվել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուղակի չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ սոված, ասենք, աշխատանքի վայրում կամ մարզադահլիճում. ինձ թվում է, որ եթե ես մի օր հաց չուտեմ հաշմանդամ կդառնամ:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե սով պահելու ժամանակ պիտի աշխատանքի գնաս կամ էլ, որ ավելի վատ է, մարզադահլիճ հաճախես։  :Shok:  Այդ դեպքում համարյա ցանկացած մարդ էլ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա, մեղմ ասած։ Սովապահությունը որոշակի պայմաններում պետք է լինի, հակառակ դեպքում կարող է խիստ վտանգավոր լինել. դրանցից մեկը, օրինակ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության բացակայությունն է ու հնարավորինս հանգիստ վիճակը, որ մարդը անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարողանա պառկել ու հանգստանալ։ 



> Լսել եմ, որ սովաբուժությամբ նույնիսկ քաղցկեղ են բուժում, բայց եթե առանձնապես հիվանդ չես արժի՞ արդյոք դրանով զբաղվել:


Դե, եթե առանձնապես հիվանդ չես ու առանձնապես հավես էլ չունես, ուրեմն չարժե։ Բայց ինչքան էլ առողջ լինես, հաստատ կարելի է ավելի առողջ դառնալ, չէ՞։  :Wink:  Այ հենց դա է, որ ինքդ պիտի որոշես՝ պատրաստ ես արդյոք ավելի առողջ լինելու համար քեզ այդ նեղությունը տալ թե ոչ։ Ինձ թվում է՝ ամեն դեպքում, այդ գիրքը կարդալը չի խանգարի։  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սովապահությունը որոշակի պայմաններում պետք է լինի, հակառակ դեպքում կարող է խիստ վտանգավոր լինել. դրանցից մեկը, օրինակ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության բացակայությունն է ու հնարավորինս հանգիստ վիճակը, որ մարդը անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարողանա պառկել ու հանգստանալ։


Պառկել ու հանգստանալու միտքը դուրս շատ եկավ. հիմա հասկացա, թե դրա կայֆը որնա  :Zagar:

----------


## Root

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ դրա կայֆը ո՞րնա


Փորցի իմ նման 10 օր չուտես... ու հետո կամաց կամաց ուտես ...
10 օրվա մեջ կզգաս օրգանիզմդ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ինչքան վնասարար նյութեր է ընդունել ...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Փորցի իմ նման 10 օր չուտես... ու հետո կամաց կամաց ուտես ...
> 10 օրվա մեջ կզգաս օրգանիզմդ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում ինչքան վնասարար նյութեր է ընդունել ...


կմեռնեմ  :Angel:

----------


## Root

> կմեռնեմ


Եռացրած ջուր խմի .... բա ծխելը ... տես ոնց կթողնես ծխելը...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե սով պահելու ժամանակ պիտի աշխատանքի գնաս կամ էլ, որ ավելի վատ է, մարզադահլիճ հաճախես։ Այդ դեպքում համարյա ցանկացած մարդ էլ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա, մեղմ ասած։ Սովապահությունը որոշակի պայմաններում պետք է լինի, հակառակ դեպքում կարող է խիստ վտանգավոր լինել. դրանցից մեկը, օրինակ, ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության բացակայությունն է ու հնարավորինս հանգիստ վիճակը, որ մարդը անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարողանա պառկել ու հանգստանալ։


Ստացվում է, որ սովաբուժությունը ակտիվ կյանքով ապրողների բանը չէ:  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես մի անգամ մի օրով ծոմ եմ պահել: Դա սովից տարբերվում է նպատակով. ծոմի նպատակը հոգևոր մաքրություն ձեռք բերելն է, իսկ սովինը՝ ֆիզիկական: Պատկերացրեք, դա ինձ համար բացարձակապես նեղություն չէր: Հաճույքով մի քանի օր էլ կպահեի, բայց որովհետև նախօրոք մեկ օր էի որոշել, հաջորդ օրը մի քիչ բանան կերա  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե սով պահելու ժամանակ պիտի աշխատանքի գնաս կամ էլ, որ ավելի վատ է, մարզադահլիճ հաճախես։  Այդ դեպքում համարյա ցանկացած մարդ էլ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա, մեղմ ասած։


Ոչ մի դեպքում: Իհարկե պիտի ունենաս հնարավորություն ցանկացած պահի նստելու կամ պառկելու, սակայն հեչ պարտադիր չի նստել տանը: Ցանկալի է, բայց ոչ պարտադիր:  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եռացրած ջուր խմի .... բա ծխելը ... տես ոնց կթողնես ծխելը...


Իսկ որ չեմ ծխում կարո՞ղ ա սկսեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Իսկ որ չեմ ծխում կարո՞ղ ա սկսեմ


Ավելի լավ է մի անգամ ծխել հետո սով պահելով թարգել քան թե չիմանալ ծխելն ինչ է, այլապես թոքերիդ մաքրությունը ինչ չափանիշով կգնահատես  :Smile:   (ի հարկե կատակում եմ, եթե չես ծխում երբեք էլ մի ծխի)

----------


## Fantazy

Ես մի օր էլ սոված մնալ չեմ կարող, ուշքս կգնա: Էլ չեմ ասում օրերով սոված մնալու մասին:  :Shok:  :Nono:   Աչքերիս դիմացը սևանում ա ու քիչ ա մնում գիտակցությունս կորցնեմ: :Bad:  
Առավոտները, դասի գնալուց առաջ, որ հաց չուտեմ, հաստատ ինստիտուտ չեմ հասնի: :Shout:  
Եթե հանկարծ այնպես է պատահում, որ առավոտը հաց եմ ուտում ու տանից դուրս եմ գալիս մինչև երեկո ու հաց էլ չեմ ուտում այդ ընթացքում, ապա դրա հետևանքը լինում ա անտանելի գլխացավ, սփրթնում եմ, կարճ ասած ինձ զգում եմ ինչպես "դիակ" ու հենց "դիակի" էլ նմանվում եմ: Մամաս միշտ այդպիսի դեպքերում հարցնում ա. "ի՞նչ ա եղել, Ինչի՞ եա գույնդ գցել, հո վատ չես զգում քեզ":
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա մեղրին կամ մեղրաջրին, ապա ասեմ, որ դա հրաշագործ դեղամիջոց է և էներգիայի աղբյուր: 

Հ.Գ. Ալերգիայի համար ել ասեմ, որ ինձ, կարելի ա ասել, օգնում ա և ոչ թե վնասում: Համենայնդեպս ինձ այդպես է թվում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Առնվազն խենթ կամ մազոխիստ պիտի լինես, սովաբուժության կուրս անցնելու համար  :LOL:  Մարդու օրգանիզմը ինչ պահանջումա ,էն էլ պիտի ուտի, ու ինչքան պահանջումա էտքան պիտի ուտի  :Wink: 
Մի զսպեք ձեր կրքերը ուտելիքի հանդեպ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Մի սահմանափակեք ձեզ  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե շատ  լուրջ, սովաբուժությունից անիմաստ բան բժշկության մեջ չեմ հանդիպել:

----------


## Artgeo

Երբևէ սով պահե՞լ ես:  :Smile:  Ոչ ստիպված, այլ մտածված ու ճիշտ ձևով:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Երբևէ սով պահե՞լ ես:  Ոչ ստիպված, այլ մտածված ու ճիշտ ձևով:


Սով պահելը, լինի թե մտածված թե ճիշտ, վաղ թե ուշ  իմ համար դառնումա ստիպողական:  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Հիմա իմ գլոխխը  ահավոր ցավում ա ու գիտեք ինչի, որովհետև սոված եմ: Դուք պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ կկատարվի իմ հետ թեկուզ մի որ հաց չուտելուց հետո: Արնվազն հաջորդ օրը կգաք հոգեհանգստիս:

----------


## Artgeo

Չենք գա:  :Smile:  Չեմ կարծզում, որ քո օրգանիզմը այնքան է ախտոտված, որ մեկ օր չուտելով այնքան վնասակար նյութեր սկսեն դուրս գալ օրգանիզմից, որ դու մահանաս:

----------


## դիլետանտ

> Հենց սկզբից զգուշացնեմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի միանգամից ինքնուրույն սով պահել։ Դա որքան էլ անմեղ, այնքան վտանգավոր կարող է լինել։ Պետք է պարտադիր խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ, հնարավոր բարդացումներից խուսափելու համար։ Սակայն պետք է համոզված լինեք, որ իրական վտանգ կա և դա բժշկի սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը չէ։ 
> Սովի ժամանակ խստիվ արգելվում է ծխել։
> Սովին պետք է լուրջ պատրաստվել, իսկ հետո էլ սովն ավարտելուն։ Այս երկու ժամանակահտվածին շատ մեծ ուշադրություն պետք է դարձվի, նույնիսկ ավելի շատ քան սովի ընթացքում։
> Չի կարելի միանգամից երկար սով պահել։ Շատ հնարավոր է մահացու վիճակի հասնել, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ հաց չեք ուտում, այլ որ ձեր օրգանիզմը չափից շատ թույներից է ազատվում և այն կարող է չդիմանալ դրան։ 
> Սովից հետո որոշակի զզվանք է առաջանում ծխախոտի նկատմամբ։ Մի քանի անգամ սով պահելուց հետո դուք ավելի լավ եք զգում համն ու հոտը։ Ավելի քիչ աղ ու շաքար եք օգտագործում։ Իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց, ընդհանրապես աղից կհրաժարվեք, քանի որ այն ձեր մոտ միայն զզվանքի զգացում կառաջացնի։



Ինչ կարծիքի եք, հնարավո՝ր է Հայաստանում սովաբուժության կենտրոն  ստեղծել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, հնարավո՝ր է Հայաստանում սովաբուժության կենտրոն ստեղծել…


Հնարավորը հնարավոր է, միայն թե ստեղծողը մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ լինի, իսկ դիպլոմի գնահատականները՝ սեփական ուժերով ստացած:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

իրոք  շատ հետաքրքիր  որ մարդ  առանց որևէ  բան ուտելու  նիհարի  :Hands Up:  դա շատ շատ լավ է  բայց այստեղ մի կարևոր   հարց է ծագում ինչպես  զսպել այդ  սովի զգացումը    :Think:  կարցում եմ դա շատ դժվար է  :Dance:      իսկ միգուցե  ավելի արդյունավետ  խորհուրդ  լինի

----------


## Արշակ

> իրոք  շատ հետաքրքիր  որ մարդ  առանց որևէ  բան ուտելու  նիհարի  դա շատ շատ լավ է  բայց այստեղ մի կարևոր   հարց է ծագում ինչպես  զսպել այդ  սովի զգացումը    կարցում եմ դա շատ դժվար է      իսկ միգուցե  ավելի արդյունավետ  խորհուրդ  լինի


Սովի զգացումը հիմնականում լինում է միայն առաջին օրը, դրանից հետո առանձնապես սով չես զգում։ Ուղղակի չպիտի ամբողջ օրը տանը նստես ու մտածես սովածության մասին։ Եթե որևէ բանով զբաղված լինես, սով պահելն առանձնապես դժվար չի լինի։

----------


## Առողջագետ

Արշակի ասածը ճիշտ է, սովաբուժություն կամ քաղցաբուժություն անելը այնքան էլ դժվար չէ, ավելի դժվար է ճիշտ անելը և քաղցից ճիշտ դուրս գալը: Ես, որպես բժիշկ, այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում այս եղանակը, որը ժամանակին լայնորեն կիրառել և ուսումնասիրել եմ:
Նախ, մինչև սովը շատ ու շատ ավելի հաճելի, պակաս սթրեսային ու շատ արդյունավետ բնական միջոցներ կան  մարդուն օգնելու համար:
Եթե հնարավոր է, ցանկալի է բավարարվել կարճատև քաղցով. մեկ օրը շաբաթվա մեջ գրեթե բոլորի համար լավ է ու անվնաս: Երեք օրը երբեմն կարելի է և արդյունավետ, ցանկալի է բժշկի /հատուկ բժշկի, որը տիրապետում է այս մեթոդին/ հսկողության տակ: Կրկնակի կարճատև այդպիսի կուրսերով /այլ միջոցների հետ միասին/ ինձ հաջողվել է բուժել տղամարդկային անպտղությունը և սեռավարակները/ մեծ բուժական հաջողություններ կարելի է արձանագրել: Սակայն ավելի երկար կուրսերը լուրջ հակացուցումներ ունեն, այսօր մարդիկ շատ սթրեսներ են տանում, և քաղցի առաջացրած թեկուզ  ֆիզիոլոգիական, բուժական սթրեսը հաճախ լրացուցիչ բարդություններ է առաջացնում: Այնպես, որ զգույշ եղեք, առանց բժշկի այդ մեթոդին մի դիմեք, այսօր նույնիսկ պահքից /ոչ շատ գրագետ/ որոշ իմ տղամարդ- հիվանդների մոտ սրտի շրջանի սպաստիկ բնույթի ցավեր կան:
Իմացեք, որ հատուկ սննդային համակարգերը, այդ թվում հումակերությունը, հյութաբուժությունը, քաղցը և այլն... ոսկերչական աշխատանք են պահանջում, ինչպես ինձ ցույց տվեցին իմ այդ ոլորտում աշխատանքի 18 տարիները, ոչ պակաս, կամ ավելի նուրբ աշխատանք, քան դեղորայքային բժշկությունը/ որը, ցավոք, մեզ մոտ նորից շատ կոպիտ, մակերեսային մակարդակով է իրականացվում/:
Քաղցը կարող է լավ բան լինել, եթե գրագետ է...

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

Ինձ մոտ մեկ շաբաթից ավելի երկար առանց սննդի մնալ չստացվեց չափից ավելի ակտիվ կենսակերպի պատճառով, բայց հիմա համոզված եմ, որ սովաբուժությունը ճիշտ սկսելու և անցկացնելու դեպքում հնարավոր է շատ ավելի երկար առանց սննդի գոյատևել, նույնիսկ՝ ապրել և լավ զգալ:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Սենց որ գնաց ազգովի սկսելու ենք էդ ճանապարհով բուժվել ` ստիպված:

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

> Սենց որ գնաց ազգովի սկսելու ենք էդ ճանապարհով բուժվել ` ստիպված:


Պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար կարելի է հիմիկվանից սկսել  :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

Սովաբուժություն:  :LOL:  հնչում ա, ինչպես դիկադեմոկրատիա, թացաչորություն:
Երեխեք բուժվեք դիպլոմավորված բժշկների մոտ ու ժամանակակից դեղորայքներով, տեխնիկայով, մեթոդներով:
Հազար ու մի գիտունների գրքերով ձեր վրա փորձեր մի արեք: Մեկը սովաբուժություն ա առաջարկում, մեկն ասում ա սիսեռ դրեք մարմնին, կապեք ու կբուժվեք, կամ չիշիկ արեք խմեք, մյուսն էլ խորհուրդ ա տալիս հետևը բողկ մտցնել ու ման գալ:
Դրանց 99 տոկոսը սկի բժշկական կրթույուն չունի:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կարելիա փորձել  :Jpit:

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

Ինչպես արդեն ասաց Բյուրակնը, որն, ինչքան գիտեմ դիպլոմավորված բժիշկ է և, կարծում եմ, դիպլոմի գնահատականներն ինքնուրույն է ստացել, սովաբուժություն /ավելի ճիշտ՝ голодание/  կարող են փորձարկել իդեալականին մոտ առողջական վիճակում գտնվողները:  :Jpit:  Այնպես որ, *հիվանդները* կարող են չհուզվել այս մոմենտով: )))

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Լուս թարգի, լուրջ աղջիկ ես:


 :Smile:  ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ սովաբու*ծ*ություն ա արել մի 3ամիս,  մենակ ջուր ա խմել, կարծեմ իոնացված... ու իբր օգնել ա  :Unsure:

----------


## Grieg

Երկու անգամ փորձել եմ, բայց ոչ բուժվելու նպատակով,  առաջին անգամ 2-3 օր ոչինչ չեմ կերել, երկրորդ անգամ 2 օր ոչ կերել ոչ ել ջուր եմ խմել, երկրորդը շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր..  շատ գոհ եմ փորձերից

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչպես արդեն ասաց Բյուրակնը, որն, ինչքան գիտեմ դիպլոմավորված բժիշկ է և, կարծում եմ, դիպլոմի գնահատականներն ինքնուրույն է ստացել, սովաբուժություն /ավելի ճիշտ՝ голодание/  կարող են փորձարկել իդեալականին մոտ առողջական վիճակում գտնվողները:  Այնպես որ, *հիվանդները* կարող են չհուզվել այս մոմենտով: )))


Բա որ մի քանի հոգի գիրքը վերցնեն ու ինքնասովաբուժությամբ զբաղվեն: Ու ասենք սխալ «բուժումից» հետո մի հատ էլ նորմալբուժություն պահանջվի: Ո՞վ ա տակից դուրս գալու: Գրքի հեղինակը՞: Ստեղ նենց ա նկարագրած, որ իբր ով ուզի կարա անի:

----------


## Elmo

> Երկու անգամ փորձել եմ, բայց ոչ բուժվելու նպատակով,  առաջին անգամ 2-3 օր ոչինչ չեմ կերել, երկրորդ անգամ 2 օր ոչ կերել ոչ ել ջուր եմ խմել, երկրորդը շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր..  շատ գոհ եմ փորձերից


ու ինչ ա տվել քեզ դա: Գնացել ե՞ս քեզ ընդհանուր դիագնոստիկա անեն, տենաս ի՞նչ հետևանքներ ա ունեցել քո վրա, ի՞նչդ ա ավելացել, կամ պակասել դրա արդյունքում:

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

> Բա որ մի քանի հոգի գիրքը վերցնեն ու ինքնասովաբուժությամբ զբաղվեն: Ու ասենք սխալ «բուժումից» հետո մի հատ էլ նորմալբուժություն պահանջվի: Ո՞վ ա տակից դուրս գալու: Գրքի հեղինակը՞: Ստեղ նենց ա նկարագրած, որ իբր ով ուզի կարա անի:


Նախ՝ նրանց, ովքեր ֆորումի գրածներով պետքա առաջնորդվեն իրենց սովաբուժությունը սկսելուց, դրանց ես ասելու բան չունեմ էլ: Երկրորդը, ստեղ այդքան էլ *տենց* չի գրված, Բյուրակնի խոսքերը հենց *ստեղ* եմ կարդացել:

----------


## Elmo

> ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ սովաբու*ծ*ություն ա արել մի 3ամիս,  մենակ ջուր ա խմել, կարծեմ իոնացված... ու իբր օգնել ա


տենց մարդ չկա, որ 3 ամիս մենակ ջրով ապրի:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> տենց մարդ չկա, որ 3 ամիս մենակ ջրով ապրի:


 :Unsure: դե կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում... 2տարվա պատմություն ա դա... բացի ջրից կարծեմ միրգ ա կերել... չգիտեմ կոնկրետ...

----------


## Grieg

> ու ինչ ա տվել քեզ դա: Գնացել ե՞ս քեզ ընդհանուր դիագնոստիկա անեն, տենաս ի՞նչ հետևանքներ ա ունեցել քո վրա, ի՞նչդ ա ավելացել, կամ պակասել դրա արդյունքում:


հա գնացել եմ պարզվեց մատերիս քանակը կրկնապատկվելեն, ուժս:

եթե լուրջ զգացել եմ ինձ այնպես լավ ինչպես նոր ծնված լինեի, 
նման լիցքավորում դրական էներգիայով դեռ չեր եղել:

բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ դա ոչ ամեն մեկին և ոչ ամեն պահի արժի անել..

----------

Որմիզդուխտ (18.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Նախ՝ նրանց, ովքեր ֆորումի գրածներով պետքա առաջնորդվեն իրենց սովաբուժությունը սկսելուց, դրանց ես ասելու բան չունեմ էլ: Երկրորդը, ստեղ այդքան էլ *տենց* չի գրված, Բյուրակնի խոսքերը հենց *ստեղ* եմ կարդացել:


չէի տեսել էս գրառումը




> Հենց սկզբից զգուշացնեմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի միանգամից ինքնուրույն սով պահել։ Դա որքան էլ անմեղ, այնքան վտանգավոր կարող է լինել։ Պետք է պարտադիր խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ, հնարավոր բարդացումներից խուսափելու համար։


Բա հաստ տառերը ինչի՞ համար էն: օրֆորգաֆիաս ե՞ս բուժում

----------


## Elmo

> հա գնացել եմ պարզվեց մատերիս քանակը կրկնապատկվելեն, ուժս:
> 
> եթե լուրջ զգացել եմ ինձ այնպես լավ ինչպես նոր ծնված լինեի, 
> նման լիցքավորում դրական էներգիայով դեռ չեր եղել:
> 
> բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ դա ոչ ամեն մեկին և ոչ ամեն պահի արժի անել..


Գրիգ: Ռեալ բժշկական ինֆորմացիա տուր: Մորֆին ընդունելուց էլ մարդը կարա լավ զգա իրեն: Ինձ զուտ բշժկի եզրակացությունն ա հետաքրքրում, ու էն, թե ինչքան ա մեթոդը բժիշկների կողմից ընդունված:
Ես գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ 3 օր չսնվելուց, կամ թերսնուցումից կարող են հետևանքներ մնալ: Վատ հետևանքներ:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Որմիզդուխտ

> Գրիգ: Ռեալ բժշկական ինֆորմացիա տուր: Մորֆին ընդունելուց էլ մարդը կարա լավ զգա իրեն: Ինձ զուտ բշժկի եզրակացությունն ա հետաքրքրում, ու էն, թե ինչքան ա մեթոդը բժիշկների կողմից ընդունված:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ 3 օր չսնվելուց, կամ թերսնուցումից կարող են հետևանքներ մնալ: Վատ հետևանքներ:


Մի խոսքով, եթե ուզում եք բուժվել՝ դիմեք ռեալ բժշկի, ռեալ բժշկական ինֆորմացիան էլ կարծում եմ այդ բժիշկը կտրամադրի:

----------

Elmo (18.06.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Վազգեն, եթե ինչ-որ փաստեր կամ հակափաստարկներ ունես, գրի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդանք, իսկ այդ ոճի գրառումները չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկին օգուտ կբերեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն, եթե ինչ-որ փաստեր կամ հակափաստարկներ ունես, գրի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդանք, իսկ այդ ոճի գրառումները չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկին օգուտ կբերեն:


Վերջերս արագ տեմպերով աճում է բուժվելու նպատակով ոչ տրադիցիոն մեթոդներին դիմող մարկանց թիվը: Մարդիկ հիմնականում գումար խնայելու համար գնում են ասենք 4000 դրամանոց գիրք, որը ասենք հենց նույն սովաբուժության մասին է, ու սկսում են «բուժվել»: Իրենք «բուժվում» են, ու փոխանցում ծանոթ, բարեկամ ընկեր ընկերուհիներին: «Բուժումն» ավարտելուց հետո դիմում են բժշկի ու պարզվում է, որ սկզբնական պրոբլեմներին գումարվել են նորերը: Ոչ բժշկական մեթոդների կիրառման պատճառով:
Արդյունքում՝ կրկնակի ծախս, առողջությանը հասցված վնաս:

Ես բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ կարող սովաբոժություն կոչվածի մասին դրական, կամ բացասական արտահայտվել: Ես պարզապես հիշեցնում եմ.* ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի օրգանիզմի վրա էքսպերեմենտներ անել: Եթե պրոբլեմ ունեք, դիմեք իսկական բժշկի: Հեքիմները, պայծառատեսները, գրքերը, ձեռնարկները, SMS -ով ստացված դիետաները ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կվնասեն, քան կօգնեն ձեզ:*

----------

Ձայնալար (19.06.2009)

----------


## Grieg

անձամբ ես առողջությունը տեսնում եմ բաղկացած 3 մասից`  մարմնի, մտքի և հոգու առողջություն, որոնք իրար հետ փոխկապակցված են և եթե մի տարր հավասարակշռվածությունից դուրս է գալիս տուժում է նաև մյուս օղակները... այս տեսանկյունից իմ դեպքում մտքի և հոգու վրա բավականին դրական ազգեցություն թողեց, մարմնի վրա զուտ ինքնազգացողությամբ նույնպես դրական, արևմտյան բժշկական վերլուծության առումով չեմ կարող ասել իրանք ինչպես կտեսնեն այդ փոփոխությունները դրական թե բացասական, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել որ բժշկությունը դեո լիքը զարգանալու տեղ ունի, մինչ հիմա ամենատարածված մահացու հիվանդություններից մեկը` քաղծկեղը չեն կարողանում հասկանալ ինչից է:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.06.2009), Ուլուանա (20.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել որ բժշկությունը դեո լիքը զարգանալու տեղ ունի, մինչ հիմա ամենատարածված մահացու հիվանդություններից մեկը` քաղծկեղը չեն կարողանում հասկանալ ինչից է:


Միշտ էլ կլինեն հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեմ բժշկությունը անզոր կլինի, կամ մասամբ չի կարողանա բուժել: Բայց պետք է ընդունել, որ զանազան գրքերն ու հեքիմները էդ դեպքում ավելի քան անզոր են մի բան անելու:
Մի քանի անգամ լրագրողական հետաքննություններ եմ նայել, թե ինչպես են մարդկանց տարբեր բուժումների ու մահացու հիվանդություններից փրկելու պատվակով թալանում, կամ մահվան դուռը հասցնում:
Մեկը սովորական ջուր էր խմացնում իր հիվանդներին, ասելով թե միայն ջրով քաղցկեղ ու այլ տեսակի անբուժելի հիվանդություններ է բուժում: Բնականաբար նրա բոլոր հիվանդները մահացել են, բայց նորերի հոսքը շարունակվում էր: Ու նման բազմաթիվ այլ դեպքեր բռնած սովաբուժությունից, մինչև թուղթ ու գիր, «աղոթքներ», միզաբուժություն, էքստրասենսային սեանսներ և այլն...:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երկու անգամ փորձել եմ, բայց ոչ բուժվելու նպատակով,  առաջին անգամ 2-3 օր ոչինչ չեմ կերել, երկրորդ անգամ 2 օր ոչ կերել ոչ ել ջուր եմ խմել, երկրորդը շատ ավելի ուժեղ էր..  շատ գոհ եմ փորձերից


Շատ սխալ ես արել !!!! Չի կարելի ջրից հրաժարվել: Անիմաստ զբամունք է: Հակառակը, պետք է շատ ջուր խմես, որ մաքրելու ենթակա նյութերը դուրս հանես արագ:

Ուտելիքից հրաժարվելը դեռ կարելի է հասկանալ, բայց ջրից հրաժարվել չի կարելի !!!
Ու ընդհանրապես, հա',  շատ հետաքրքիր գաղափաև է սով պահելը, մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են` հիվանդություններից են բուժվել:
Բայց չարժի էլի ամենինչ սեփական մարմնի վրա փորձարկել: 
ու ընդհանրապես, մարդ պետք է առաջնորդվի իր օրգանիզմի ազդակներով: 

հ.գ. մի քանի օր առաջ երկու կնոջ խոսակցություն ականջիս ընկավ, մեկն ասում է` գիտես, էնքան լավ աչիշենիայի ձև գիտեմ /լսել են, չեն էլ հասկանում, ինչից են մաքրում, ինչ են մաքրում  :Think: /  ասում ա, քնելուց առաջ կաթ ես խմում ու պառկում ես: Առավոտյան փորդ մաքրվում ա  :LOL: 
Իսկ իրականում, ծանրամարս կաթից մարսողությունը խանգարվում է, նույնը կլիներ, եթե խորոված ուտեիր ու քնեիր: Տեղ ոչ մի մաքրման մասին խոսք չի կարա գնա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մարսողական համակարգի վրա ինչ ծանրաբեռնվածություն է ստեղծում նման հիմարությունը:

Ուղղակի լիքը մարդիկ ինչ ախմախություն կա լսում են ու սկսում են կիրառել: Ու շատ բանով դա գալիս է շառլատաններից:

հ.գ. ես չեմ պնդում, թե բժիշկներն են իդեակշլական, բայց ամեն ինչ պետք է խելամտության սահմաններում լինի:

----------

Amaru (20.06.2009), Elmo (19.06.2009), Ուլուանա (20.06.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Միշտ էլ կլինեն հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեմ բժշկությունը անզոր կլինի, կամ մասամբ չի կարողանա բուժել: Բայց պետք է ընդունել, որ զանազան գրքերն ու հեքիմները էդ դեպքում ավելի քան անզոր են մի բան անելու:


խոսքը ոչ թե բուժման մասին էր այլ հիվանդության ծագման, այդ խնդրի վրա հազարավոր գերհզոր համակարգիչներ են աշխատում, տարիներով գիտնականները գլուխ են կոտրում բայց վարկածներ տարբեր և ոչ մեկը ունվիրսալ չէ: Սա նշանակում, որ մենք դեռ հեռու ենք մեր օրգանիզմի մասին պատկերացումից, և բարդ պրոցեսսները դեռ գաղտնիք են մեր համար:




> Մի քանի անգամ լրագրողական հետաքննություններ եմ նայել, թե ինչպես են մարդկանց տարբեր բուժումների ու մահացու հիվանդություններից փրկելու պատվակով թալանում, կամ մահվան դուռը հասցնում:
> Մեկը սովորական ջուր էր խմացնում իր հիվանդներին, ասելով թե միայն ջրով քաղցկեղ ու այլ տեսակի անբուժելի հիվանդություններ է բուժում: Բնականաբար նրա բոլոր հիվանդները մահացել են, բայց նորերի հոսքը շարունակվում էր: Ու նման բազմաթիվ այլ դեպքեր բռնած սովաբուժությունից, մինչև թուղթ ու գիր, «աղոթքներ», միզաբուժություն, էքստրասենսային սեանսներ և այլն...:


բիզնեսը ներխուժում է ցանկացած բնագավառ այդ թվում նաև հոգևոր, որպիսզի մարդ ապահովագրված լինի նման շարլատնարեից պետք է ինքը բավականաչափ ուսումնասիրած լինի գրքեր, ի դեպ շարլատաններ նաև չեն պակասում արևմտյան բշկություննում և եթե ալտերնատիվ բուժումից հիմնականում տուժում են գումարով ապա արևմտյանից սխալ և ավելորդ բժշկություննից, նորմալ չփորձարկված կամ կեղծված դեղահաբերից հաճախ մարդիկ վճարում են կյանքով:




> Շատ սխալ ես արել !!!! Չի կարելի ջրից հրաժարվել: Անիմաստ զբամունք է: Հակառակը, պետք է շատ ջուր խմես, որ մաքրելու ենթակա նյութերը դուրս հանես արագ:


չեմ կարծում նման օրենք կա:
Օրգանիզմի ազդակների պահով , այդ ազդակներից կարող են ասել որ պետք է հանգիստ թողնել օրգանիզմին, մեր օրգանիզմը ռոբոտ չի օր ու գիշեր աշխատի մարսողության  վրա, ինչպես և ցանկացած մեխանիզմ գերշահագործումից կարող է մաշվել..

----------


## Artgeo

> Վերջերս արագ տեմպերով աճում է բուժվելու նպատակով ոչ տրադիցիոն մեթոդներին դիմող մարկանց թիվը: Մարդիկ հիմնականում գումար խնայելու համար գնում են ասենք 4000 դրամանոց գիրք, որը ասենք հենց նույն սովաբուժության մասին է, ու սկսում են «բուժվել»: Իրենք «բուժվում» են, ու փոխանցում ծանոթ, բարեկամ ընկեր ընկերուհիներին: «Բուժումն» ավարտելուց հետո դիմում են բժշկի ու պարզվում է, որ սկզբնական պրոբլեմներին գումարվել են նորերը: Ոչ բժշկական մեթոդների կիրառման պատճառով:
> Արդյունքում՝ կրկնակի ծախս, առողջությանը հասցված վնաս:
> 
> Ես բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ կարող սովաբոժություն կոչվածի մասին դրական, կամ բացասական արտահայտվել: Ես պարզապես հիշեցնում եմ.* ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի օրգանիզմի վրա էքսպերեմենտներ անել: Եթե պրոբլեմ ունեք, դիմեք իսկական բժշկի: Հեքիմները, պայծառատեսները, գրքերը, ձեռնարկները, SMS -ով ստացված դիետաները ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ կվնասեն, քան կօգնեն ձեզ:*


Վազգեն, ես ինքս դեմ եմ ոչ ավանդական բժշկությանը, դեմ եմ նաև դիլետանտ բժիշկներին ու անտեղյակ մարդկանց բարձրագոչ կարծիքներին: 

Սովաբուժությունը դա մի մեծ գիտություն է, որը անհնար է ներկայացնել ու ձևակերպել մի քանի բառով: Մի քանի նախադասությամբ կարելի է միայն մակերևույթային  ներկայացնել սովաբուժության հզոր ներգործությունը օրգանիզմի վրա: Ամբողջ միտքն ու իմաստը սովաբուժության այն է, որ դու հանգիստ ես տալիս քո մարսողական օրգաններին ու որպես հետևանք ամբողջ օրգանիզմին և ավելորդ էներգիա չի ծախսվում դժվարամարսելի և նաև փուչիկ ուտելիքի վրա: Իսկ այն, որ մեր՝  ժամանակակից մարդկանց սնունդը դժվարամարսելի և փուչիկ է, փաստ է: 
Ժամանակի ընթացքում օրգանիզմում մեծ քանակությամբ աղբ է հավաքվում: Ոնց որ կոմպի մեջի տեմպերը: Այդ աղբը դուրս չի գա, մինչև չսկսես մաքրել դրանք, իսկ մաքրելու համար պիտի համակարգչից ռեսուրսներ վերցնես: Նույնն էլ մարդու դեպքում է: Ուղղակի տեմպերի մեծ ծավալի հետևանքով, կարող է կոմպդ կախվի: Հենց այդ պատճառով սովաբուժությունը վտանգավոր է: *ԿՐԿՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ սովը ինքնին վտանգ չի ներկայացնում, վտանգ է ներկայացնում սովի ընթացքում օրգանիզմից դուրս մղվող աղբի ծավալը:
 Մարդու օրգանիզմը հիասքանչ մեխանիզմ ունի վերականգնման: Նախկինում սննդի մարսողության վրա ծախսվող էներգիան, ուղղվում է օրգանիզմի մաքրմանն ու վերականգնմանը:*
Էլի եմ կրկնում, 
1. *նախքան սով սկսելը, պարտադիր է խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ*: Բայց ոչ նրանց, ով ընդհանրապես հերքում է սովաբուժությունը:
2. Պետք է առաջին մի քանի անգամը ավելի տեղեկացված մարդու հսկողությամբ անցկացել սովը:
3. 2-3 օրից ավել պահելու դեպքում, պետք է ճիշտ ձևով դուրս գալ սովից:

Ու ընդհանրապես, մի մոռացեք, որ մեր տատիները մինչև հիմա էլ կարմրաթուշ ու չաղ փաստացի հիվանդոտ երեխային, համարում են խիստ առողջ, իսկ նիհար ու առողջ երեխային՝ հիվանդ:

----------

Amaru (20.06.2009), Second Chance (20.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (10.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սովը չարիք ա:
> Մարդիկ ավելի շատ սովից են մեռնում, քան թե շատակերությունից:


Չէ, ես կասեի՝ ուղիղ հակառակը  :Jpit: 

Էդքան ասում են ՝ սով, սով... մեկին չտեսանք սովից մեռնի, զատո շատ ուտելուց ինչ հիվանդություն ասես ստանում են...

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չէ, ես կասեի՝ ուղիղ հակառակը 
> 
> Էդքան ասում են ՝ սով, սով... մեկին չտեսանք սովից մեռնի, զատո շատ ուտելուց ինչ հիվանդություն ասես ստանում են...


Չապլին կարդա  :Smile: , նրա մայրը սովահյուծությունից ա մահացել: Ամեն ինչի ավելորդը բերում ա չարիքի: Ի դեպ վերջերս էլ հաղորդում էին հեռարձակում, որտեղ ասվում էր, թե ինչպես են երտասարդ աղջիկները մոդելի կառուցվածք ստանալու համար ամիսներով սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել ու վերջը ավարտվել էր մահացու ելքով:

----------


## Minerva

> Չապլին կարդա , նրա մայրը սովահյուծությունից ա մահացել: Ամեն ինչի ավելորդը բերում ա չարիքի: Ի դեպ վերջերս էլ հաղորդում էին հեռարձակում, որտեղ ասվում էր, թե ինչպես են երտասարդ աղջիկները մոդելի կառուցվածք ստանալու համար ամիսներով սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել ու վերջը ավարտվել էր մահացու ելքով:


Կարծեմ, էդ աղջիկները ոչ թե սովաբուժությամբ էին զբաղվում, այլ ուղակի հիմար դիետաներ էին պահում կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չէին ուտում։ Սովաբուժությունը մոդելի կազմվածք ստանալու համար չի, առողջական նպատակներով ա արվում ու հատուկ կանոններ ունի։

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Կարծեմ, էդ աղջիկները ոչ թե սովաբուժությամբ էին զբաղվում, այլ ուղակի հիմար դիետաներ էին պահում կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չէին ուտում։ Սովաբուժությունը մոդելի կազմվածք ստանալու համար չի, առողջական նպատակներով ա արվում ու հատուկ կանոններ ունի։


Եթե դա արվում ա հատուկ հսկողությամբ՝ բժշկի ցուցումներով, համաձայն եմ որ կօգնի: Բայց եթե ինքնագլուխ սրա-նրա ասածով որոշում են այս- կամ այնը չուտել՝ չիմանալով իրենց օրգանիզմի յուրահատկությունները, չեմ կարծում, որ բավարար օգտակար կլինի:

----------

Minerva (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չապլին կարդա , նրա մայրը սովահյուծությունից ա մահացել: Ամեն ինչի ավելորդը բերում ա չարիքի: Ի դեպ վերջերս էլ հաղորդում էին հեռարձակում, որտեղ ասվում էր, թե ինչպես են երտասարդ աղջիկները մոդելի կառուցվածք ստանալու համար ամիսներով սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել ու վերջը ավարտվել էր մահացու ելքով:


Ա՛յ հենց կակռազ Չապլին կարդացել եմ  :Jpit:   Իր մայրը հոգեկան խախտումներ էլ է ունեցել, այնպես որ միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել, թե ինչն է բուն պատճառը եղել... գուցե եւ օր ու գիշեր ծանր աշխատանքը...
Նույնիսկ եթե հաշվենք աֆրիկայում ամեն օր սովից մահացողների թիվը, միևնույնն է, դա ավելի քիչ կլինի, քան ուտելիքը չարաշահելուց մահացողների թիվը... 
Համ էլ՝ չափավոր ուտելն ու սովից մեռնելը տարբեր բաներ են։
Իսկ որոշ դեպքերում, օրինակ կոնկրետ լսել եմ երիկամների անբավարարության դեպքում, սովաբուժությունը արդյունքներ տվել է։
Բայց դա ինքնուրույն չեն կիրառում։
Երեք օրից ավել սոված մնալու դեպքում հիվանդանոցում բժշկի հսկողության տակ են անցնում սովաբուժություն։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե դա արվում ա հատուկ հսկողությամբ՝ բժշկի ցուցումներով, համաձայն եմ որ կօգնի: Բայց եթե ինքնագլուխ սրա-նրա ասածով որոշում են այս- կամ այնը չուտել՝ չիմանալով իրենց օրգանիզմի յուրահատկությունները, չեմ կարծում, որ բավարար օգտակար կլինի:


Հա, բայց բժիշկներին էլ պետք չի էլի սուրբ համարել, ինչպես նաև սրբերին  :Jpit:  
Ամեն բժիշկ չի, որ բան ա հասկանում...
նույն բժիշկները էն անասուն Կրեմլյովսկի դիետան են հնարել, որից մազերս բիզբիզ ա կանգնում, որ լսում եմ, եսիմքանի օր մենակ միս ուտել... Ամենաապուշ բանն ա, որ կարա լինի... ավելի ճիշտ ա բանջաերեղենի անցնել, ոչ թե մսի
առանց միս մարդը կարա ապրի, բայց առանց բանջարեղեն չի կարա։

Ու մեկ անգամ էլ։ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԻ բժիշկ բառը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել, բժիշկը ոչ աստված ա, ոչ էլ մեզնից շատ բան գիտի... էն ինչ էսօր համարում են բժշկություն, վաղը կհերքեն հենց իրանք բժիշկները, ու կասեն՝ ներողություն, սխալվել էինք...

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ա՛յ հենց կակռազ Չապլին կարդացել եմ   Իր մայրը հոգեկան խախտումներ էլ է ունեցել, այնպես որ միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել, թե ինչն է բուն պատճառը եղել... գուցե եւ օր ու գիշեր ծանր աշխատանքը...
> Նույնիսկ եթե հաշվենք աֆրիկայում ամեն օր սովից մահացողների թիվը, միևնույնն է, դա ավելի քիչ կլինի, քան ուտելիքը չարաշահելուց մահացողների թիվը... 
> Համ էլ՝ չափավոր ուտելն ու սովից մեռնելը տարբեր բաներ են։
> Իսկ որոշ դեպքերում, օրինակ կոնկրետ լսել եմ երիկամների անբավարարության դեպքում, սովաբուժությունը արդյունքներ տվել է։
> Բայց դա ինքնուրույն չեն կիրառում։
> Երեք օրից ավել սոված մնալու դեպքում հիվանդանոցում բժշկի հսկողության տակ են անցնում սովաբուժություն։


 :Smile:  Բնականաբար ունեցել է հոգեկան խանգարումներ, բայց բժշկի վարկածը նաեւ դա էր: Իհարկե ծանր աշխատանքը կարա հյուծի մարդուն, բայց  կարծում եմ եթե հանգստի ու սնվելու պայմանները բավարար լինեին նա դրան չէր հասնի: Լավ թողնենք Չապլինին:

Ասածս այն է, որ պետք չի ինքնագլուխ սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել. հարկավոր է խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ: Ես ինչքան գիտեմ դրա համար նաեւ դիետոլոգների կարծիքն է պետք իմանալ: Յուրաքանչյուր անձ ունի յուրահատուկ օրգանիզմ ու մի քանիսի օրինակը չի կարելի կիրառել սեփական մարմնի նկատմամբ:

----------

Ֆրեյա (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հա, բայց բժիշկներին էլ պետք չի էլի սուրբ համարել, ինչպես նաև սրբերին  
> Ամեն բժիշկ չի, որ բան ա հասկանում...
> նույն բժիշկները էն անասուն Կրեմլյովսկի դիետան են հնարել, որից մազերս բիզբիզ ա կանգնում, որ լսում եմ, եսիմքանի օր մենակ միս ուտել... Ամենաապուշ բանն ա, որ կարա լինի... ավելի ճիշտ ա բանջաերեղենի անցնել, ոչ թե մսի
> առանց միս մարդը կարա ապրի, բայց առանց բանջարեղեն չի կարա։
> 
> Ու մեկ անգամ էլ։ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԻ բժիշկ բառը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունել, բժիշկը ոչ աստված ա, ոչ էլ մեզնից շատ բան գիտի... էն ինչ էսօր համարում են բժշկություն, վաղը կհերքեն հենց իրանք բժիշկները, ու կասեն՝ ներողություն, սխալվել էինք...


 Իսկ ես չեմ պնդում հավատալ նրանց...
յուրաքանչյուրի համար կազմվում ա յուրահատուկ բաղադրատոմս որտեղ ներառված են բոլոր մասնագետների կարծիքների վերջնահաշիվը: Ի դեպ մսի մեջ կան այնպիսի վիտամիններ, որոնք չկան մնացածների մեջ՝ նաեւ քո նշած բանջարեղենի: Չափից դուրս շատ բանջարեղեն օգտագործելն էլ բերում է բարդությունների: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե որոշել եք սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել հենց էնպես օդում ասած դիետաների մի դիմեք:

 Մի բան էլ...  :Smile: , ես  ոչ մի բան հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունում, բայց կան բժիշկներ, որոնց վստահում եմ, քանի որ տեսել ու զգացել եմ արդյունքը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ես չեմ պնդում հավատալ նրանց...
> յուրաքանչյուրի համար կազմվում ա յուրահատուկ բաղադրատոմս որտեղ ներառված են բոլոր մասնագետների կարծիքների վերջնահաշիվը:* Ի դեպ մսի մեջ կան այնպիսի վիտամիններ*, որոնք չկան մնացածների մեջ՝ նաեւ քո նշած բանջարեղենի: Չափից դուրս շատ բանջարեղեն օգտագործելն էլ բերում է բարդությունների: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե որոշել եք սովաբուժությամբ զբաղվել հենց էնպես օդում ասած դիետաների մի դիմեք:
> 
>  Մի բան էլ... , ես  ոչ մի բան հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընդունում, բայց կան բժիշկներ, որոնց վստահում եմ, քանի որ տեսել ու զգացել եմ արդյունքը:


Դա անցյալի բժշկության միֆերից է... Մսի մեջ ասում են, որ կան ամինաթթուներ հատուկ, որոնք չկան ուրիշ մթերքներում, իսկ դա հնացած տեսակետ է, ժամանակակից ուսումնասիրությունները պարզել են, որ բոլոր տեսակի ամինաթթուներից էլ կան բույսերում, հատկապես՝ լոբազգի ու ընկույզներում...
Արդեն մի տարի ա, ինչ մսի թեթևացրած ռեժիմում եմ ապրում, այսինքն, միս երեվի ամբողջ տարվա մեջ կերել եմ 5 անգամ, դա եղել է ձուկ ու մի անգամ հավի միս։ Իսկ վերջին երեք ամիսը ոչ միայն միս չէի ուտում, այլ նաև կաթնամթերք ու ձու չէի ուտում, ու դեռ չեմ մեռել  :LOL: 
նույնիսկ ավելին, ինձ շաաաաատ ավելի լավ եմ զգում, քան երբ սպիտակուցներով հարուստ ուտելիք էի ուտում։ 
Ոչ ոքի խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, շատ հնարավոր ա, դա մենակ իմ վրա է լավ ազդում, համ էլ՝ փոխարենը հում բանջարեղեն եմ շատ ուտում... 

Մինչև գտնում ես ճիշտ "բժիշկին"...  եթե մինչև մեռնելդ գտնում ես.. ուրեմն բախտ բերել է..  :LOL:

----------


## Life

Հետաքրքրիր թեմայա:Կարդացի բոլորի պոստերը:Հետո որորշեցի ծանոթանամ գրքի հետ,ամբողջությամբ կարդացի:Ասեմ որ գիրքը չգիտեմ մի տեսակ շաատ խորը համոզմունք ա ստեղծում մեջտ որ հենց էտ օրվանից սկսես սով պահել:Տարբեր վարկածներ կա,մեկը ասում ա տենց բան չանեք հանկարծ`հիվանդանոցում կհայտնվեք,մյուսը ասում ա բուժվեցի ու շատ լավ եմ ինձ զգում,հիմա չգիտեմ որին հավատամ :Dntknw: Հարցս ուղղում եմ նրանց ովքեր սով են պահել(մասնավորապես Artgeo-ին),սով պահելու ժամանակ անպայման թորած ջուր եք խմել?հստակ հետևել եք ցուցումներին,թե որոշակի շեղումներ են եղել?մի քիչ մանրամասն պատմեք էլի :LOL: 
Հետո ինետում ասվում է որ սով պահելու ժամանակ արյան և մեզի մեջ առաջանում ա ացետոն,ինչը և նպաստում ա օրգանիզմի աղտոտմանը,տենց բան հնարավոր ա թե մառազմ բան ա? :Dntknw: Օրգանիզմում ինչ ա կատարվում էտ սովի օրերի ժամանակ?Մի բան էլ բժիշկները ինչպես են վերաբերվում սովաբուժությանը?Սպասում եմ ձեր պատասխաններին :Yes: 
Հ.Գ.աեմ որ թեմայում գրառում կա,որտեղ ասվում ա որ"96 տարեկան հասակում Լ.Ա.-ում սերֆինգի ժամանակ այդ մարդուն իր տակն է թողել 20 մետրանոց հսկայական ալիքը: "Բայց ըստ մեկա այլ աղբյուրի նա մահացել է 7 դեկտեմբերի 1976 թվ. սրտի կատվածից,իր դասախոսություններից մեկի ժամանակ

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարցս ուղղում եմ նրանց ովքեր սով են պահել(մասնավորապես Artgeo-ին),սով պահելու ժամանակ անպայման թորած ջուր եք խմել?հստակ հետևել եք ցուցումներին,թե որոշակի շեղումներ են եղել?մի քիչ մանրամասն պատմեք էլի
> Հետո ինետում ասվում է որ սով պահելու ժամանակ արյան և մեզի մեջ առաջանում ա ացետոն,ինչը և նպաստում ա օրգանիզմի աղտոտմանը,տենց բան հնարավոր ա թե մառազմ բան ա?Օրգանիզմում ինչ ա կատարվում էտ սովի օրերի ժամանակ?Մի բան էլ բժիշկները ինչպես են վերաբերվում սովաբուժությանը?Սպասում եմ ձեր պատասխաններին


Ես կարող եմ ասել միայն այն, ինչ եղել է իմ ու իմ մտերիմների հետ։ Ամենադժվարը ինձ համար առաջին երկու անգամն էր։ Նույնիսկ ավելի շատ երկրորդ անգամը։ Հարցը նրանում է, որ այն ժամանակ չունեի կախվածություն կոֆեից ու սիգարետից… Իսկ հիմա ունեմ։ Ծխախոտն ու սուրճը սովի ժամանակ բացառվում են, ինչպես և մնացած ամեն ինչը։ Իսկ դա բերում է շատ ուժեղ գլխացավանքի, մկանների ցավերի և ընդհանուր թուլության։ Մի փոքր բարդ ա հիմա սով պահելը։

Թորած ջուրը պարտադիր է, քանի որ միայն թորած ջուրն է, որ մաքուր ջուր է՝ H2O։ «Կռանտից» եկող ջրի մեջ Մենդելևի ամբողջ աղյուսակը կա։ Ջուր պետք է խմել 1.5 լիտրից ոչ պակաս, ջուրը «լվանում է» օրգանիզմի մեջի նստվածքը և դուրս բերում տարիներով հավաքված կեղտը։ Քիչ ջուր խմելու դեպքում կոնցենտրացիան «աղբի» շատ մեծ է, իսկ դա վատ է անդրադառնում միզահեռացման օրգանների վրա։ Պոլ Բրեգը նաև թույլ է տալիս մի գդալ լիմոնի հյութ և կես գդալ մեղր ավելացնել ջրին, սակայն ես չեմ արել։ Մեզ մոտ՝ Թբիլիսիում թորած ջուր վաճառվում է ցանկացած դեղատանը 1 լիտրանոց շշերով, մոտավորապես 100 դրամ արժի։ Երևանում ինձ չհաջողվեց նման բան գտնել, միակ թորած ջուրը որ գտա ներարկման համար ջուրն էր, մի փաթեթը՝ 1 լիտր 1500 դրամ…
Պոլ Բրեգը խորհուրդ է տալիս սովի օրը հնարավորինս շատ պառկել, խնայել էներգիան օրգանիզմի ինքնամաքրման համար, սակայն ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ արել։ 

Մնացածի մասին ասել ոչինչ չեմ կարող։ Ացետոն, նաշադիր… Եսիմ  :Smile: 

Սկսել եմ երկուշաբթի օրը - 1 օր, այսինքն կիրակի երեկոյան կերել եմ, մինչև երեքշաբթի առավոտ ոչինչ չեմ կերել
1 շաբաթ - երկուշաբթի
2 շաբաթ - երկուշաբթի
3 շաբաթ - երկուշաբթի, երեքշաբթի
4 շաբաթ - երկուշաբթի, երեքշաբթի, չորեքշաբթի, հինգշաբթի, ուրբաթ ցերեկը եկել եմ, տատիս ստիպել ա հաց ուտել, չէի ուզում  :LOL: 

Արդյունքում 10 կգ նիհարել եմ, որպես «պոբոչնի էֆֆեկտ», նպատակս դա չէր, հիանալի զգացողություն եմ ունեցել, բարձր տրամադրություն, պարզ ու լավ հիշողություն, ուղեղ։ 

Նույնպես լավ են զգացել իրենց մորաքույրերս, մայրս, տատիս, հարևանուհիս, դասարանցիս, ընկերս։ Բացի մորաքրոջիցս ու ինձնից, բոլորը շաբաթական մի օր են պահել։

----------

Life (31.03.2010)

----------


## Life

> Թորած ջուրը պարտադիր է, քանի որ միայն թորած ջուրն է, որ մաքուր ջուր է՝ H2O։ «Կռանտից» եկող ջրի մեջ Մենդելևի ամբողջ աղյուսակը կա։ Ջուր պետք է խմել 1.5 լիտրից ոչ պակաս, ջուրը «լվանում է» օրգանիզմի մեջի նստվածքը և դուրս բերում տարիներով հավաքված կեղտը։ Քիչ ջուր խմելու դեպքում կոնցենտրացիան «աղբի» շատ մեծ է, իսկ դա վատ է անդրադառնում միզահեռացման օրգանների վրա։ Պոլ Բրեգը նաև թույլ է տալիս մի գդալ լիմոնի հյութ և կես գդալ մեղր ավելացնել ջրին, սակայն ես չեմ արել։ Մեզ մոտ՝ Թբիլիսիում թորած ջուր վաճառվում է ցանկացած դեղատանը 1 լիտրանոց շշերով, մոտավորապես 100 դրամ արժի։ Երևանում ինձ չհաջողվեց նման բան գտնել, միակ թորած ջուրը որ գտա ներարկման համար ջուրն էր, մի փաթեթը՝ 1 լիտր 1500 դրամ…


Փաստորեն ոչ մի բացասական բան տեղի չի ունեցել,իսկ եթե ասենք խմել եռացրած ջու?դե դու ինքդ ասեցիր որ մեր մոտ թորած ջուր չեն ծախում,թե... :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչի՞ց ա, որ էս թեմայի վերնագիրը անընդհատ կարդում եմ «Սովամահություն»: Ինձ թվում ա՝ զվարճալի վրիպակ չի  :Smile: :

----------


## Արշակ

> Թորած ջուրը պարտադիր է, քանի որ միայն թորած ջուրն է, որ մաքուր ջուր է՝ H2O։


Արթ, բայց ինչո՞վ է հիմնավորվում անպայման թորած ջուրը: Եթե չթորածի մեջ այլ բաներ կան, որ որպես սնունդ են դիտարկվում, էդ արդեն ծայրահեղություն է իմհո, հատկապես, որ նախորդ գրառումներում ասեցիր, որ խորհուրդ է տրվում մի քիչ մեղր ու լիմոն խառնել: Դրանք հաստատ շատ ավելի սնունդ են:
Իմ համեստ, բայց ոչ էնքան բառադի ու անտեղյակ կարծիքով, թորած ջուրը պարտադիր չի (նույնիսկ մտածում եմ ցանկալի չի): 
Չնայած Երևանի ծորակի ջուրն էլ հատկապես վերջին տարիներին շատ անորակ է ու քլորն էլ մյուս կողմից, նենց որ էդ էլ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս: 
Ես ինքս, եթե հիմա սով պահեի, կօգտագործեի խանութից առած մաքուր ջրերից, ասենք «Ապարան», «Նոյ», էդ տիպի բաներ (ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ դրանցից որն էլ ավելի լավը): Իսկ եթե սարում ես գտնվում, որտեղ աղբյուրի մաքուր ու կենդանի (բայց ոչ հանքային) ջուր կա, կարծում եմ էդ ամենալավը կլինի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ջրի թորած լինելը, կարծում եմ, պարտադիր ա ոչ թե սնունդ չհանդիսանալու համար, այլ այն բանի համար, որ մեր քաղաքային ջրում "հուփ ա տված" քլորը։ Բացի դրանից աղեր է պարունակում։ իսկ եթե աղերով ջուր ես խմում, աղերից մաքրվելը անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա  :Smile: 

Իսկ մաքուր ջուր ստանալու համար պարտադիր չի թորած ջուր խմելը։ Ավելին՝ կարծում եմ, թորած ջուրը կորցնում է նաև իր էներգետիկ դաշտը, "հոգին"։ Շատ ավելի լավ տարբերակ կա. *սառեցրած– հալեցրած* ջուր։

Հատուկ ձև կա ուղղակի եւ սա կարելի ա կիրառել ամենօրյա խմելու ջուր պատրաստելու համար, մեր ջուրը թեև համարվում է "աշխարհում երկրորդը" ու "հայկական հրաշալիք".. բայց այնուամենայնիվ, քլոր որ հաստատ պարունակում է...

Ջուրը դնել սառցարանը ցանկալի է պղնձով, ավելի հարմար է։ Առաջին հերթին սառում է ջրի մակերևույթը՝ այդ սառած մակերևույթը անհրաժեշտ է հեռացնել։ Այնտեղ կուտակված են լինում այն քիմիական հավելումները, որոնք ամենից շուտն են սառում։
Հետո անհրաժեշտ է սպասել, որ սառի ջրի մոտավորապես կեսը։ Առաջին հերթին սառում է այն մասը, որը մաքուր է, իսկ այն մասը որը քիմիական այլ նյութեր է պարունակում, սառում է ավելի ցածր ջերմաստիճանում եւ ավելի ուշ։ Երբ ջուրը սկսի սառել, հիմնական մասը կսառի, իսկ սառցեբեկորի մեջտեղում կամ տակը կկուտակվի "քիմիապես" անբարենպաստ ջուրը։ Դա պետք է թափել իսկ հիմնական սառույցի կտոր հալեցնել եւ խմել։ 
Սա մաքրում է քիմիական նյութերից, բայց համոզվախ չեմ, որ աղերից մաքրում է։ Բայց աղերից ընդհանրապես մաքրված ջուրն էլ օգտակար չէ։ Աղերն անհրաժեշտ են օրգանիզմին։

----------

Artgeo (01.04.2010), Hda (01.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.07.2011)

----------


## Hda

> Թորած ջուրը պարտադիր է, քանի որ միայն թորած ջուրն է, որ մաքուր ջուր է՝ H2O։


ամենևին և նույնիսկ վնաս է միայն թորած ջուր օգտագորցելը,իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ լրիվ անիմաստ:
Գերադասելի  է օգտագորցել մաքուր ջուր-չչերով օրինակ, քան եռացրաց նույնիսկ թեյի համար,եռացնելիս որքան միկրոբ էք սատկացնում,էնքան էլ օրգանիզմին անհրաԺեչտ օգտակար աղեր ևայլն..[/QUOTE]




> Մեզ մոտ՝ Թբիլիսիում թորած ջուր վաճառվում է ցանկացած դեղատանը 1 լիտրանոց շշերով, մոտավորապես 100 դրամ արժի։ Երևանում ինձ չհաջողվեց նման բան գտնել, միակ թորած ջուրը որ գտա ներարկման համար ջուրն էր, մի փաթեթը՝ 1 լիտր 1500 դրամ…


100 դրամ չատ կասկացելի թիվ է,իրականում բավականին թանկ տեղնոլոգիա է, 1500 դրամ ավելի ղելքի մոտ է ,չնայաց եթե իրոք H2O-է,նույնիսկ "ջրի գին" է կարելի է ասել:

----------

Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց ջրի թորելու ի՞նչն ա թանկ տեխնոլոգիա  :Dntknw:  Ի նկատի ունես ջուրը գոլորշիացնելու համար ծախսված էներգիա՞ն :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ամենևին և նույնիսկ վնաս է միայն թորած ջուր օգտագորցելը,իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ լրիվ անիմաստ:
> Գերադասելի  է օգտագորցել մաքուր ջուր-չչերով օրինակ, քան եռացրաց նույնիսկ թեյի համար,եռացնելիս որքան միկրոբ էք սատկացնում,էնքան էլ օրգանիզմին անհրաԺեչտ օգտակար աղեր ևայլն..
> 100 դրամ չատ կասկացելի թիվ է,իրականում բավականին թանկ տեղնոլոգիա է, 1500 դրամ ավելի ղելքի մոտ է ,չնայաց եթե իրոք H2O-է,նույնիսկ "ջրի գին" է կարելի է ասել:


http://www.aversi.ge/search/drug_det...886&page_id=20 1 լիտրը 	0.649 լար
http://www.aversi.ge/search/drug_det.php?drug_id=28031 2 լիտրը 	1.300 լար
«վ պռոմիշլեննիխ» մասշտբախ երևի էժան ա նստում։


Ինչ վերաբերվում է թորած ջրին։ Ընդհանրապես, միզամուղը օգտագործվում է «աղբի» հեռացման համար, որը լուծվում է ջրի մեջ։ Եթե ջուրը, որի մեջ ի սկզբանե ահռելի քանակությամբ «աղբ» կա, նա չի կարող իր մեջ լուծել հավելյալ ն քանակի «աղբ», քանի որ ունի «պրեդել նասիշենիա»։

Ի դեպ, թորած ջրի նկատմամբ միանշակ վերաբերմունք չկա, բայց քանի որ Պոլ Բրեգի «ղեկավարության» տակ եմ արել ու եթե անեմ, էլի տենց եմ անելու, ապա տվյալ դեպքում իրեն եմ լսում։


*Արշակ*, մենակ դու կարաս ջրի մեջի միներալներից սնունդ ստանաս։ Միգուցե ժարիտ անես ջուրը, նախաճաշե՞ս։ Չէ, բան չունեմ ասելու, օրինակ մեր տան ջրի մեջ մի քանի հատ կարտոշկա, սոխ կտրես, եփես, ուխա կդառնա…

----------


## Hda

> Բայց ջրի թորելու ի՞նչն ա թանկ տեխնոլոգիա  Ի նկատի ունես ջուրը գոլորշիացնելու համար ծախսված էներգիա՞ն


էտ 100 դրամանոցը աչքիս ըտենց էլ արացա:Նման եղանակակով H2O չես ստանա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ խանութի "մաքուր" ջրերից ես մի քիցհ զգուշանում են...
դրանք ոչ թե գոլորշիացրած, այլ ֆիլտրած ջրեր են... 
շատ դեպքերում էլ, համոզված եմ, կռանթի տակի ջուր ա... 
հետո ասում են, ֆիլտրերը օգտագործելու կանոններ կան, չի  կարելի նույն ֆիլտրերը երկար օգտագործել, սկսում են մեջը բակտերիաներ կուտակվել.. իսկ մեր արտադրողները հաստատ մաքրասիրությամբ չեն տառապելու...
մի քանի անգամ մաքուր ջրի ապառատից նենց ժանգահամով ու փթած համով

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է թորած ջրին։ Ընդհանրապես, միզամուղը օգտագործվում է «աղբի» հեռացման համար, որը լուծվում է ջրի մեջ։ Եթե ջուրը, որի մեջ ի սկզբանե ահռելի քանակությամբ «աղբ» կա, նա չի կարող իր մեջ լուծել հավելյալ ն քանակի «աղբ», քանի որ ունի «պրեդել նասիշենիա»։


Արթ, ոչ Երևանի ծորակից եկող ջրի մեջ եղած «աղբը», ոչ էլ սովաբուժության ընթացքում օրգանիզմից դուրս գալիք հնարավոր աղբը էդքան շատ չեն կարող լինել, որ հասնեն ջրի քո ասած` «պրեդել նասիշենիային»։ Ջրի էդ սահմանը շատ ավելի մեծ է։  :Wink: 
Այլ հարց է, որ քլորով ջուրը հատկապես սոված ժամանակ վնաս է։ 
Իսկ թորած ջուրը, ինչպես նաև եռացրած սածացրածը իմ կարծիքով լավ չի, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց՝ անկենդանության պատճառով։ 
Դրա համար էլ, լավագույն տարբերակը համարում եմ աղբյուրի կենդանի ու մաքուր ջուրը, իսկ ձեռի տակ աղբյուր չլինելու դեպքում՝ խանութի շշերով խմելու ջրերը։





> *Արշակ*, մենակ դու կարաս ջրի մեջի միներալներից սնունդ ստանաս։


Հա, ստանում եմ  :Rolleyes:  Ճիշտն ասած, ես օդից էլ եմ ստանում  :Blush:

----------

Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ խանութի "մաքուր" ջրերից ես մի քիցհ զգուշանում են...
> դրանք ոչ թե գոլորշիացրած, այլ ֆիլտրած ջրեր են... 
> շատ դեպքերում էլ, համոզված եմ, կռանթի տակի ջուր ա... 
> հետո ասում են, ֆիլտրերը օգտագործելու կանոններ կան, չի  կարելի նույն ֆիլտրերը երկար օգտագործել, սկսում են մեջը բակտերիաներ կուտակվել.. իսկ մեր արտադրողները հաստատ մաքրասիրությամբ չեն տառապելու...
> մի քանի անգամ մաքուր ջրի ապառատից նենց ժանգահամով ու փթած համով


Հա, ես էլ համոզված չեմ, որ էդ ջրերի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ավելի ճիշտ, համոզված եմ, որ առնվազն ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարգին է  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե Երևանի ծորակի ջրից հաստատ որ լավը կլինեն։ Ուղղակի կարելի է մի քանի տարբեր ֆիրմաների արտադրանքը առնել ու փորձել, համ ու հոտով զգալ, թե որն է ավելի լավը։ Մեր երկրի չպահպանվող սանիտարահիգիենիկ նորմերի ու անբարեխղճության պայմաններում սեփական զգայարաներով ստուգելուց վստահելի տարբերակ ինձ թվում է չկա։
Հատկապես եթե մի երկու օր սոված մնալով  օրգանիզմդ մաքրված լինի, կարծում եմ ահագին լավ կզգաս տարբերությունները  :Wink:

----------

Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հա, ես էլ համոզված չեմ, որ էդ ջրերի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ավելի ճիշտ, համոզված եմ, որ առնվազն ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարգին է 
> Բայց դե Երևանի ծորակի ջրից հաստատ որ լավը կլինեն։ Ուղղակի կարելի է մի քանի տարբեր ֆիրմաների արտադրանքը առնել ու փորձել, համ ու հոտով զգալ, թե որն է ավելի լավը։ Մեր երկրի չպահպանվող սանիտարահիգիենիկ նորմերի ու անբարեխղճության պայմաններում սեփական զգայարաներով ստուգելուց վստահելի տարբերակ ինձ թվում է չկա։
> Հատկապես եթե մի երկու օր սոված մնալով  օրգանիզմդ մաքրված լինի, կարծում եմ ահագին լավ կզգաս տարբերությունները


Էրեկ կալբասի մասին հաղորդում էի նայում, 10 հոգու երեք տարբեր կալբաս տվեցին, մեկի մեջ 99 տոկոս միս, մյուսի մեջ 70, երրորդի մեջ կարծեմ միս համարյա չկար, ժամանակակից կալբաս էր, խիմիկատներով, 8 հոգի այդ կալբասը ընտրեցին… Պատկերացրու ջրի համով ու հոտով ընտրելու տարբերակը…

Էս գրառումը մի բան էլ հիշացրեց։

Եթե մինչև սով պահելը թեյի մեջ 3 գդալ շաքար էի լցնում, իսկ աղ անչափ շատ էի օգտագործում, ապա սովից հետո նույնիսկ մեկ գդալը շատ քաղցր էր, իսկ աղը նույնիսկ «պետական» հացի մեջինն էի զգում ու… զզվում։ Համային ռեցեպտորները աննկարագրելի սրանում են։ Ամենակայֆը օրգանիզմի «խելացիանալն» ա։ Բացարձակապես չես ուզում կալբասՏ-մալբասՏ ու այլ նման կարգի աղբ։ Օրգանիզմդ սկսում ա «ուզել» բանջարեղեն, միրգ ու այլ բնական սնունդ։ Ինքը «ասում ա» ի՞նչ, որքա՞ն ու ե՞րբ ա ուզում։ Ընդ որում շատ ավելի քիչ ա «ուզում», քան մենք սովորաբար ուտում ենք։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է թորած ջրի «անկենդանությանը», ապա այդ հարցի շուրջ չեմ վիճելու։ Պոլ Բրեգն էլ չի վիճում։ Ամեն մեկը թող իր համար որոշի։ Համենայն դեպս ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին։ Թորած ջրից լավը չկա։

----------

Ֆրեյա (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էրեկ կալբասի մասին հաղորդում էի նայում, 10 հոգու երեք տարբեր կալբաս տվեցին, մեկի մեջ 99 տոկոս միս, մյուսի մեջ 70, երրորդի մեջ կարծեմ միս համարյա չկար, ժամանակակից կալբաս էր, խիմիկատներով, 8 հոգի այդ կալբասը ընտրեցին… Պատկերացրու ջրի համով ու հոտով ընտրելու տարբերակը…


Լրիվ նորմալ ա... աղտոտված օրգանիզմով մարդը չի կարող զգալ բնական, կամ օգտակար ուտելիքը։ Համ էլ՝ ինչ ուտում ա սաղ կյանքը, դրա համին էլ սովորում ա։ Ու համ էլ, երշիկի մեջ համի ուժեղացուցիչներ են լցնում, որոնք գուցե եւ բնականից ավելի "համեղ" են դարձնում ուտելիքը

Նույնը իմ հետ ա կատարվում։ Ես սով չեմ պահում, բայց ուտելիքս եմ կարգավորել, արհեստական բաներ չեմ ուտում, մենակ ճաշեր ու սալատներ եմ ուտում, ու հիմա համիս զգացողությունը ահավոր ուժեղացել ա։ Նույնիսկ սկսել եմ "մի քիչ հնոտ" կամ ոչ թարմ փչացած ուտելիքը ջոկել, էլ չեմ ասում՝ արհեստական յուղերի, կարագների համնուհոտը...
Ու հիմա օրգաիզմիս վստահում եմ։ Եթե մի բանի համը տեսնում եմ, ու օտար անդուր համեր եմ զգում, շպրտում եմ ...

Արտ, մի բան էի ուզում իմանալ։ Իսկ սովը ավարտելուց հետո քաշդ տեղը չի գալիս՞ Կարծում եմ, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ լինի, եթե աշխատես ոչ մենակ սով պահել, այլ նաև մաքրվելուց հետո էլ նաքուր սնվես, քիչ ուտես աղտոտող բաներ։

----------

Արշակ (01.04.2010), Ձայնալար (01.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, մի բան էի ուզում իմանալ։ Իսկ սովը ավարտելուց հետո քաշդ տեղը չի գալիս՞ Կարծում եմ, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ լինի, եթե աշխատես ոչ մենակ սով պահել, այլ նաև մաքրվելուց հետո էլ նաքուր սնվես, քիչ ուտես աղտոտող բաներ։


Քաշը *կարգավորվում* ա։ Այսինքն նիհարել-չաղանալու հարց չի։ Քաշը *կարգավորելու* հարց ա։ Տարբեր խիմիկատներով բթացված օրգանիզմը, սկսում ա կամաց-կամաց «մտածել» ու ինքնակարգավորվելու ունակությունը վերականգնվում ա։ Սնունդն ու քաշը տեղն են ընկնում։ Պարզապես, հետագայում եթե կամաց-կամաց ու քիչ-քիչ սկսում ես սնվել խիմիկատներով, ապա մի քանի ամսում սաղ նորից ավիրվում ա։ Սրան ավելացնենք աղտոտված օդը, տխուր միջավայրը ու ձմեռվա ընթացքում տաքացուցիչների վատ ազդեցությունը։ 
Այս պատճառով Պոլ Բրեգը ամեն շաբաթ պահում էր 24-36 ժամ սով, իսկ 3 ամիսը մեկ 7-10 օր։

Ժող, հավեսի գցեցիք, կարողա մոտակա մի քանի օրը նորից սկսեմ պահել։ Մանավանդ, որ ուզում եմ թողնել ծխելն ու սուրճը։

----------

Արշակ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արտ, ուղղակի, մենակ քիմիկատները չեն, որ աղտոտում են օրգանիզմը։ Ցանկացած կերակուր, որը ճիշտ չի տրոհվում ու մարսվում օրգանիզմում ինքնիրան թույնի ա վերածվում։ Իսկ ճիշտ տրոհվել–մարսվելը կախված ա մեր նյութափոխանակությունից, դա էլ կախված ա մեր կերածի որակից ու "ոնց" ուտելուց։ Եթե նույնիսկ ամենամաքուր մթերքները ուտես, բայց սաղ իրար խառնես, վրայից էլ ջուր խմես, մեկա կթունավորես օրգանիզմդ...

 :Smile: 

Տես՝ Раздельное питание

----------

Արշակ (01.04.2010)

----------


## Life

Հիմա չհասկացա չեմ կարա ոչ մի տեղից թորած ջուր առնեմ? :Dntknw:

----------


## Hda

> Հիմա չհասկացա չեմ կարա ոչ մի տեղից թորած ջուր առնեմ?


թորած ջուր պետքա ակումլյատորի մեջ լցնելու,կամ էլ ինչ որ դեղորյաք պատրաստելու:
Քոնը որ դեպքնա՞:Իսկ տանը արդեն մի տարի է օգտվում ենք սրանից

----------


## Life

> թորած ջուր պետքա ակումլյատորի մեջ լցնելու,կամ էլ ինչ որ դեղորյաք պատրաստելու:
> Քոնը որ դեպքնա՞:Իսկ տանը արդեն մի տարի է օգտվում ենք սրանից


աաա,սպանիր,իմը?սովաբուժության դեպքն ա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Hda (01.04.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Էրեկ կալբասի մասին հաղորդում էի նայում, 10 հոգու երեք տարբեր կալբաս տվեցին, մեկի մեջ 99 տոկոս միս, մյուսի մեջ 70, երրորդի մեջ կարծեմ միս համարյա չկար, ժամանակակից կալբաս էր, խիմիկատներով, 8 հոգի այդ կալբասը ընտրեցին… Պատկերացրու ջրի համով ու հոտով ընտրելու տարբերակը…
> 
> Էս գրառումը մի բան էլ հիշացրեց։
> 
> Եթե մինչև սով պահելը թեյի մեջ 3 գդալ շաքար էի լցնում, իսկ աղ անչափ շատ էի օգտագործում, ապա սովից հետո նույնիսկ մեկ գդալը շատ քաղցր էր, իսկ աղը նույնիսկ «պետական» հացի մեջինն էի զգում ու… զզվում։ Համային ռեցեպտորները աննկարագրելի սրանում են։ Ամենակայֆը օրգանիզմի «խելացիանալն» ա։ Բացարձակապես չես ուզում կալբասՏ-մալբասՏ ու այլ նման կարգի աղբ։ Օրգանիզմդ սկսում ա «ուզել» բանջարեղեն, միրգ ու այլ բնական սնունդ։ Ինքը «ասում ա» ի՞նչ, որքա՞ն ու ե՞րբ ա ուզում։ Ընդ որում շատ ավելի քիչ ա «ուզում», քան մենք սովորաբար ուտում ենք։


Արթ, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն ասեցիր էն, ինչ ես էի ասում։ Նույն սկզբունքով, որոշ ժամանակ սովաբուժությունից հետո մաքրված օրգանիզմդ կկարողանա ասել, թե որ ջուրն է լավը։
Իսկ որ էդ կալբասակերներն ընտրել են քիմիկատներովը, դրա մեջ զարմանալու բան չկա։

----------


## ivy

Որոշել էի օրգանիզմս մաքրել ու 60 ժամ ոչ կերա, ոչ խմեցի: Դեռ ավել էի ուզում, բայց մաման ընդդիմացավ:  :Smile:  Ասեց՝ ես գնամ, հետո ինչ ուզում ես արա: 
Էնքան հետաքրքիր զգացում էր: Ուղեղս պայծառացել էր, էներգիաս ավելացել, ու հետն էլ բոլոր զգայարաններս ավելի ուժեղ էին գործում. ոնց որ որսորդական շուն լինեի:  :Jpit:  Դեմքս էլ շատ սիրունացել էր, աչքերիցս լույս էր թափվում:  :Smile: 
Մաման գնա, ավելի երկար կփորձեմ:  :Wink:

----------

Lion (19.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Որոշել էի օրգանիզմս մաքրել ու 60 ժամ ոչ կերա, ոչ խմեցի: Դեռ ավել էի ուզում, բայց մաման ընդդիմացավ:  Ասեց՝ ես գնամ, հետո ինչ ուզում ես արա: 
> Էնքան հետաքրքիր զգացում էր: Ուղեղս պայծառացել էր, էներգիաս ավելացել, ու հետն էլ բոլոր զգայարաններս ավելի ուժեղ էին գործում. ոնց որ որսորդական շուն լինեի:  Դեմքս էլ շատ սիրունացել էր, աչքերիցս լույս էր թափվում: 
> Մաման գնա, ավելի երկար կփորձեմ:


Ես նման կերպ վարվել եմ 5 օր` 120 ժամ: Նույն դրական զգացումներն են, բայց ֆիզիկապես շատ էս թուլանում: Օրինակ, աթոռից թափով վեր կենալու դեպքում կարող է ճնշումի տատանումներ ունենաս, իսկ մի քիչ արագ նույնիսկ քայլելիս շունչդ կտրվում է...

----------

ivy (20.07.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Ես նման կերպ վարվել եմ 5 օր` 120 ժամ: Նույն դրական զգացումներն են, բայց ֆիզիկապես շատ էս թուլանում: Օրինակ, աթոռից թափով վեր կենալու դեպքում կարող է ճնշումի տատանումներ ունենաս, իսկ մի քիչ արագ նույնիսկ քայլելիս շունչդ կտրվում է...


Դու նաև չէի՞ր խմում:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, խմում էի: Առանց դրա չեմ փորձել: Ու պետք է ասեմ, որ այդ 5 օրում, այն ժամանակ ուսանող էի, ես նորմալ ձևով էի ապրում, դասի էի գնում, ման էի գալիս և այլն: Այսինքն, տունը նստած չէի, էլի  :Wink:  Նման կերպ վարվել եմ կիրակի երեկոյան ժամը վեցից սկսած մինչև ուրբաթ երեկո ժամը վեցը: Ես էլի կպահեի, բայց տնեցիք լուրջ բունտ արեցին ու... ես կերա, մանավանդ որ զգում էի, որ, իրոք, արդեն շատ թույլ եմ...

Այդ ընթացքում մաքուր 4 կիլո քաշ գցեցի...

----------

ivy (20.07.2011)

----------


## Գեա

ես էլ նման փորձ ունեմ, չորս օր ոչինչ չեմ կերել , բայց խմում էի անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ, այսինքն այնքան ինչքան ուզում էի, այդ օրերին հինգ կիլո քաշ կորցրեցի, որպես բժիշկ ուզում եմ զգուշացնել , որ այս փորձությունը էքստրիմի շարքին է պատկանում,շատ թաքնված ցավեր ակնհայտ են դառնում`անեմիա, ցածր ճնշում , սիրտանոթային համակարգի հիվանդություններ, ստամոքսաղիքային տրակտի հետ կապված խնդիրներ:Էլ որն ասեմ էլ որը:Ասածս այն է , որ բժիշկ լինելով հանդերձ լավ վախեցել էի, ու մի հաստատ համոզման եկա , դա կարելի է անել միայն նախապես հետազոտվելուց և օրգանիզմի հնարավորությունները պարզելուց հետո:Թե չէ այնպես գեղարվեստական եք ներկայացրել,որ կարդացողները կարող է հենց հիմա վերցնեն ու փորձեն:Հա Այվի ջան  մի բան էլ ասեմ , մաշկի խնդիրներ չեք ունեցել , որովհետև մարսողական համակարգում խնդիրներ չեն եղել, հակառակ դեպքում սովի ժամանակ աղիների արտաթորական , ներծծման պրոցեսները կարող են ավելի խախտվել , որից մաշկի վիճակը շատ վատանում է հենց սովի ընթացքում, ես մարդ գիտեմ , որ տասնքանի օր է պահել  ու կրծքի ու վզի շրջանում ամբողջ մաշկը մի տեսակ փսորիազի նման դուրս էր տվել , հենց սովը դադարեցրեց մի քանի օրից ինքնուրույն անցավ:

----------

ivy (20.07.2011), Lion (20.07.2011)

----------


## ivy

Ես անջուր էի սով պահում: Կարդացել եմ, որ երեք օրվա անջուր սովը համարժեք է մի շաբաթվա ջրային սովին: Բայց դրանից ավել չի կարելի անջուր մնալ. օրգանիզմը ջրազրկվում է: Իսկ այ երկու-երեք օր անջուր-անհաց մնալը լավ մաքրում է օրգանիզմը: Դրանից հետո կարելի է երկարացնել սովը, բայց արդեն ջուր խմելով:

----------

